# Manchester Care Girls : Part 16



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies

*Happy New year

  everyone's dream's come true in 2009 

Dakota xx*​


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

New Year & New Home!!

How lucky I am to be the first!!! 

[fly]!!!HAPPY NEW YEAR AGAIN!!![/fly]


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone, here's hoping everyone's dreams come true this year  

Flower, hope you're not feeling too down sweetie  

Iccle, know you've got a lot on your plate at the mo but really hoping you're managing to take care of yourself and your little embies as well  

Yvonne xx


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone! Hope you all had an enjoyable festive season (Iccle, my thoughts are with you x)

Just wanted to come on and say that this IS our year.. and we WILL get what we want. Positive thinking was my New Years resolution. Can you tell??!!

Off to get some Roast Beef and Yorkshire puds. Speak later x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Evening ladies, hope you're all well.  Just popped on to say hi but not stopping, am off to my bed.  After about 6 weeks of miraculously avoiding this flu bug going round with all my family, friends and people at work dropping with it, somehow it's caught me    Stupid paracetemol no good either so looks like I'm just gonna have to wait it out  

Iccle, thinking of you sweetie xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
sorry cant read back just wanted to let you konw i wont be around for a while.  my dh walked out on me on NYE saying he wasnt coming back, apparently he had been planning this for months, even before our IVF. says he loves me but "something" is missing. I'm in a total mess but just wanted you to know x i know chedza you have p.m me sorry but i cant even read the words in order to reply but i will do soon


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh god flower, I am so so sorry, and after everything you've been through.  You know we will always be here for you if and when you need us xxxxxx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 

Can I gatecrash your board and ask you all about Care Manchester?

I am currently under Chester/Liverpool Womens and was looking at egg sharing before Xmas but unfortunatelty I am a Cystic Fibrosis carrier so I am not allowed to share. 

We think we are just going to do straight IVF and I would really like to see which is the best option for us. The success rates at Care look really good. Can anyone give me any advice or anything about what the clinic is like? 

Thanks in advance

Nicksy
xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Firstly Flower, OMG I am SOOO sorry I will PM you    

Nicksy, are you Chloe's cousin  CARE were great for us, we had 1 IUI which was a failure, i never expected anything else but thought we should give it a go, we got a BFP on our 1st IVF cycle but had an early m/c and a BFP on our second IVF cycle and it resulted in Tilly so I would definitely recommend them.

Hi, everyone else, happy new year!!!

Sam


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks Sam for the info - can I self refer to them? No I'm not Chloe's cousin  

xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Nicksy,

I found Care great - we egg shared and fortunately both us and our recip got a result first time.  Found all the staff excellent (would say that even if I hadn't got a BFP).

I think you will still need a referral letter from your GP.

Good luck!

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Nicksy ( sorry thought you looked liked someone I met a few years ago   You also have a similar 'profile' to her  )

Yep Yvonne is right you will have to be referred through your GP. My GP just faxed them so it didn't waste any time...

The staff are great, I was with Mr Patel who some people don't like because he is brutally honest, but I appreciated that. I had had enough of people flowering round the issue  

Good luck

Sam


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh No Flower!! I am truly sorry I know there's no words I can say to help    Please get in touch if need a chat, I will pm you my email xxx  

Hi Nicksy nice to meet you x I have egg shared at Care Manchester, which resulted in donating all my eggs. And did IVF in October which resulted in a BFN. I have found all the staff & care at Care very good. I have been treated by all the consultants except the new Mr Sedler, and they are each really nice in there own way. As Sam says Mr. Patel can be quite abrupt and straight talking, It might not be what you want to hear (as I found out on my lastest consultation) but its always best to know and be prepared. However, when I donated all my eggs as I didn't produce enough to share he was absolutely lovely! 

Sam, I hope you, DH & Tilly are having a good time!  

Hi Yvonne, Chablis, George & everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just popped on to see how Iccleone is?  How are you feeling?   I am thinking about you and your little embies, hope to hear from you soon. Take care xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Flower - OMG i cant belive what i just read! i'm so sorry honey       we are all here if you need us, anytime x x x

Yvonne - hope the flu has gone   how are you doing?

Nicksy - i got a BFP 1st time with care, although it didn't work out, but i would recommend them.  They look after both you and DP/DH really well.  I had the new Dr Sedler last time, he was very nice and spent ages explaining everything x good luck

Chablisgal - loving the PMA!!! 2009 is going to be it - i know it!!!

Chedza - HI, nice to see you here!!

Hi Sam, Iccle, LL, and everyone else

PS. i got a clear result from the Sheffield centre so should be able to resume tx in April so long as the results stay clear  

George x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news George  

Having a lovely time in sunny cali, really glad we made the last minute decision to come- just what we all needed. Especially as I am back at work on 26th  

Tilly is loving being with her Nanna and Grandad  

Hope everyone is OK and 2009 is a great year for everyone. Flower I know it feels like it is going to be terrible but all the bad things happened in 2008 and I really hope it is onwards and upwards for you in time   I'm sure he will come back with his tail between his legs and he'll realise he has made a BIG mistake!!   

Sam


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

George, fantastic news!  Really pleased for you, at least now you know you can safely move on with tx etc.  

Sam, glad you're having a good time in California and Tilly is enjoying being with you mum and dad.

Flower, thinking of you sweetie    

Iccle, hope you and your little embies are doing well.   

Well, this flu bug has really got me big time, I don't think I've ever suffered with a cold like this one.  Spoke to the pharmacist yesterday who said I couldn't have anything but then when I nearly passed out with a coughing fit she took pity on me and said speak to the midwife or GP because apparently there is something they can safe they can prescrible me to supress the cough but it needs to be on prescription.  I'm soooo glad, all my muscles have been pulled across the top of my bump and my ribs feel like I've been beaten up!  Takes me ages to get my breath back after I've coughed and I have to kneel on the floor and hold my ribs and bump while I cough    Got my midwife check this afternoon anyway and DH is coming with me so he can insist she gets the doctor to give me something if I'm incapable of standing up for myself.  Poor smurfy has been a bit quiet the last few days with it all, I just get kicked in protest when I cough where he gets all shaken up so it can't be doing him much good either.  Was meant to be back in work today after xmas hols but I've taken the rest of the week off sick, no point me going back and re-infecting everyone at work.  Still, there are others worse off than me so trying to keep positive and convince myself it'll pass in a few days  

Hope everyone else is well, off for a bath and to get dressed now!

Yvonne xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sam - Cali sounds just fab!!! just what you need after the summer we had  

Yvonne -   hope you got the meds you need, sounds like you got it bad   

Hi everyone else

George x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

George, thats fabulous news   April is just around the corner!!!

Yvonne you poor thing   I hope you have been sorted out today & start to feel better soon  

Sam, you are missing some of the coldest weather we have had in years   Ha Ha!!! 

Flower, I am thinking of you xxx We are all here for you  

Iccle, I am thinking of you too at this hard time   Can't be too long until test day now   

Nothing new here just getting bigger & fatter, since starting treatment last July I am eating & eating like a horse!! I do keep trying to stop but just can't   I am the fattest I have been an feel like a frump who can't fit in anything   Oh well, the rollercoaster starts again next week when I start Cycloprognova on day 5. With my huge cocktail of drugs to start the following the month after, just hope and pray its all worth it  

Love to all xxxxx


Love to everyone xxxx


----------



## Pips1983 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies, still here lurking in the background.  

Since last posting i have been turned down as an egg sharer as one of my blood tests showed i am a carrier of cystis fibrosis, so currently waiting to get hubbys blood test back and know if hes a carrier or not.  

Met with Consultant Mark at the start of the week, we have opted to start ICSI on my April AF so not long to wait, hes also suggested i get my BMI from 32 to 30, so its only a stone to loose in 3mths (easy said!!).  

Hope your all well and getting on great.

xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Pips, sorry you couldn't egg share but good news you have a start date for your tx.  Fingers crossed your DH's bloods come back negative.

LL, I put loads of weight on through tx as well - I think it's the progesterone.  I think I would have had trouble shifting it as well (I like my food too much   )

Iccle, thinking of you, OTD must be any day now    

Flower, big hugs to you, hope you're managing to take each day as it comes and have managed to sort things out with your hubbie   

Sorry I've not been around, I've literally just had no energy with this cold/flu thing - takes me an hour and a half to get dressed (not that I've actually bothered some days....)  GP gave me some codeine linctus which doesn't treat the cough, just supresses the cough reflex so gives my poor ribs a chance to heal.  Smurf seems much happier now he's not being shaken around so much as well!  Still completely and utterly snotty, I don't think I've ever seen so much snot (sorry if TMI   ) be produced by one person.  Only got a week left I can take the codeine as you're not meant to have it in the third trimester so am really hoping it starts to shift this week.  At least my sinuses/ears/chest aren't infected though which is good.  Just given my sis a fright when she popped round to say hello with her new boyfriend - she said I look like a cross between rudolph the reindeer and a zombie - charming    

Sam, send some of that California sunshine our way please!!  

Hi to anyone I've missed  

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

iccle One thinking of you, please be a         , take care honey, hope you are holding up OK after losing your Aunt  

Yvonne, I got a hideous cold when I was about 32 w it was awful- the MW just laughed at me when I asked if there was anything I could take at the same time I also had a hormone itch all over my legs and tummy which lasted until Tilly was born- again they gave me nothing so I can empathise with you   

Hi everyone else.

We fly home tomorrow so we going to enjoy our last day of sun ( we are 8 hours behind so ony 9.15 am)

Flower


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

Hi Pips, sorry you couldn't egg share   Not long though until you start treatment, exciting isn't it? Hope to hear more from you soon xx

Sam, hope you made the most of that sun yesterday, and you are now safely on your way home!

Yvonne, How are you? Hope you are feeling better, its bloody awful for you. I remember at New Year 1998 I was 38 weeks pregnant and I had the flu!! Proper flu never felt like that before never want to again   My DH took me to A&E at one point it was that bad   Its 10 times worse when your pg so I really do feel for you xxx   

Iccle, any news? xxx  

George, hows things?

Chablis, have you any plans to start another tx? x

Sarah, are you home yet? Did you have a nice time? xx

Flower  

Hi, everyone else xx

Well, I am just about to start the rollercoaster again Day 1 today, I start cycloprognova Friday, watch out here comes the hormones!!!!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sam, that's terrible the mw just laughing at you    I think if someone laughed at me while I was feeling this way I'd probably want to slap them!  Although, I think if I hadn't have had a coughing fit right there in front of her I would probably have got a similar response.  GP was fab though thankfully, think I'm just "lucky" (iykwim) I'm not much further on otherwise I probably would have been left to suffer as well because you can't take codeine after 29 weeks.  That hormone itch sounds like it was   awful, can't believe they didn't even give you any cream or anything like that - I know Rach was given antihistamines for her hay fever in the late stages of pg as there are a couple that are quite safe, poor you!

Iccle, not surprised you ended up in A&E with having proper flu, that must have been nasty, especially so late on when you're not at your best anyway    Fab news you're starting again, that's come round quick!

Hope everyone else is okay xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Girls

read back a bit - Flower, how absolutely awful for you hon.  I hope you are coping ok

My Auntie's funeral was on Friday just gone, wasn't too bad - we'd seen her a couple of times at the chapel of rest so we had already done a lot of crying and got it out of our systems I think.

OTD was today - I got a _very_ feint positive so I'm not too sure how things stand really (I'm worried that 1 or both implanted but then stopped so it just showed the residual HCG) I am going to test again on Weds and see if the line is any darker. Lynn said they'll bring me in for blood tests to check for sure if it's still unclear. I haven't bled yet either - that hasn't happened before, on the two failed attempts I bled a day or two before OTD and last time around I started bleeding the day after OTD and right through til the emby failed.
I have had so much grief to deal with over the last couple of weeks that I'm finding it hard to just accept that a line is a line no matter how feint 

Thanks to you all for keeping me in your thoughts - me and my sister are still having to do a lot with sorting things out (just got the will and ordered the headstone today) so I haven't missed any of you on purpose - Flowers news just stuck, I will get back in to the swing of things soon.

I'll call back on Weds and I really hope I have good news to share


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Iccle, it's sounding really hopeful for you     Keeping everything crossed for you sweetie


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh Iccle you have had so much to cope with   I am hoping & praying for you       Please, please let that line be stronger on Wednesday


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One       Please God let this be real for you this time   

Just got back home so very tired will catch up tomorrow

x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One, thinking of you                   keep us posted...


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

I am thinking of you Iccle       Hope we hear some good news soon


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Girls

Right now I am definitely pregnant  

It isn't without problems though:

I retested yesterday morning and the line was still quite feint, later in the morning I started to lose very black bloody smudges when I wiped after weeing. Care said they'd bring me in today for a blood test to see how my HCG was doing.
In the afternoon I lost a small fresh clot but went back to the small amounts of very dark stuff.

One of the nurses called me back today and said that it was definitely a positive result and my hormones were at a good level, as long as the bleeding doesn't get worse I go back next Thursday for another blood test and we'll see how things stand then.

It has me worried because I lost my pregnancy last time around in a similar way, I'm just resting up trying to get it to stop.


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Iccle.. I am thinking of you and really have been      that this is yout time. Just rest up and try to   . That is so easy to say and so hard to do!! But a line is a line and if they say its good hormone level then that is great. How is the bleeding. Fingers crossed that it has stopped xx

As for me, I am due to start FET in Feb but am unsure about it.. Mr L has said that I should do unmedicated FET but my periods have been very wonky since tx in Nov. They are usually 32 ish days but have been 36 then 42 days!!! Should I be waiting for them to regulate? Anyone any advice??

DH gone back to the US today for another 6 weeks so I now have the time to sit and look at FF.. rather than him constantly looking over my shoulder saying 'You on the folly forum again?' !!!

I am off now to do some Wii Fit.. do these gimmiks really work?!

xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Iccle I am so keeping everything crossed for you that your little munchkin sticks around       You make sure you take care of yourself, especially with what you've been through lately. xxxxx   

Chablisgal, no advice on FET/AF I'm afraid.  I'm sure Mr L wouldn't have suggested it though if he didn't think it feasible?  I think they still control your cycle to some degree anyway even with unmedicated don't they? xxxx

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle       sounds like good news but fully understand you being cautious after last time     You know I'll be    for you   Keep positive and keep resting!!

Chablis , I think I mentioned before that my Irish friend did a natural FET and the twins are due in April   All they gave her was oestradiol to thicken her lining, they won't put them back without scanning you first to make sure your lining is nice and thick and you are at the right stage in your cycle so they shouldn't need to control your cycle at all  

Yvonne, it's getting close now, when are you finishing work?? I remember being on a countdown after christmas last year   and she's already 8 months time flies  

Hope everyone else is well  

Em, have you had your scan yet

x


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi all

sorry not been on but i've been so tired i've just been falling asleep as soon as i get home, that and the 'all day & night sickness' luckily it has stopped at the moment. i don't know whats worse actually being sick or the feeling of sickness.

Iccle     your   is here to stay, i can understand why you're worried but get those feet up and don't you dare do anything, my little one will need a play mate at the end of summer    

Flower, so sorry to hear your news, we are all here if you need us even if it's just to rant or cry to   

Hi everyone else

just popped on cos i wasn't sure when iccle tested and thought i'd better check   

had a scan nearly 2 weeks ago (had a little bleed of old blood so doc bullied the hospital to give me an early scan) and there was a thumping heartbeat, got my 'real' first scan on the 26th Jan so not long now, also had my first midwife appointment yesterday at the doctors so well and truly in the system now but it still doesn't feel real  

i'll get back on soon to check on iccle, i'll be praying for you  

ta ra for now
Love Em X


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Em,

Glad things are going well for you - you have my sympathies with the sickness, I was ill until 18/19 weeks.  Try the travel sickness bands, they really helped me.  

Sam - I finish work end of Feb for 6 weeks hols before my mat leave    Scary how quickly that's come round!  Although, I went back to work Tuesday after having this flu bug thing and had the afternoon as hols booked anyway for DH's hospital appt, went back Weds morning and was home by lunchtime as it's flippin come back!  Tonight my right ear's packed in, all blocked and the side of my face hurts so going to have to phone the docs in the morning now and check it's not infected    The rate I'm going I'm seriously contemplating bringing my finishing date forward by a couple of weeks just so I can make sure I'm healthy in time for smurf arriving!  Have you got rid of the jet lag yet?

Yvonne xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

 Just lost my last post  

Iccle, thats good news    Especially since the clinic have said your hcg levels are good   Take care & keep resting  

Chablis, I'm sure Mr Lowe will recommend the best treatment for you. When in February is you FET planned? I hopefully start stimms the beginning of February, we could be cycle/2ww buddies   Love the wii & wii fit just can't ever get on it, everytime I say 'think I'll go on the wii' the boys jump up and say 'we were just going on it!'  

Em, My 1st pregnancy never really felt real, even when he kicked & after he was born for a while. Its strange isn't it like it's happening to someone else? It's weird sometimes even now 10 years on I sit back and think I really am a mum!!! The sickness feels real enough though hope you feel better soon x  

Yvonne, you have really have a rough old ride!!   I think I would go ahead and finish work early, try and get a rest before smurfy comes along!!!

Sam, Have you readjusted to the Great British time & weather yet?   x

Flower, thinking of you xxx  

George, have you had anymore tests results? x

Sarah, are you home yet? x

Love to anyone I've missed x  

I start the cycloprogynova today, can't believe I am starting again for the 3rd time!! And this time last year I was just being referred!! I really hope & pray its successful this time   As if its not I seriously think I will call it a day. What is meant to be is meant to be & I can put all my energy and full attention on the wonderful family I am already so lucky to be blessed with. Time flies so fast and time is precious, they have just turned 10 & 7, I don't know where the time has gone!!


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Pip's - we might be cycle buddies if we both get to go in April  

Yvonne   hope your feeling better soon   

LL - hows the tx going?

Iccle One - great news   keep resting you've had loads to deal with lately  

Chablis - i will have fet next time, but it's going to be medicated coz my cycle has always been quite long and unpredictable

Sam - are you still on hols?

Em - great news!!! i'm sure it will feel more real soon

Hi everyone else x x x

George


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

I have found you all again at last! Having had ongoing PC problems, then a holiday and then Christmas I lost the thread!! Thought it was under clinics.. and it's not.. then under ICSI and no.. so at last found you all here !
We eventually had our followup after the BFN in November. Now I am in a quandry . In my head,  I had come to the end of the road with using my own eggs and have been told that it is worth giving it another go. it was not what I thought I would be told.
Mr L looked through my last tx in Nov and could not find a fault with it and thought that bearing in mind age.. it was perfect response. The only real factor is age or genetics as grade 1 on the outside does not mean grade 1 on the inside. He does not feel that we should jump into DE and recommends that we do another fresh cycle but let everything go to Blast. That way, we will know if continued growth is a problem. It has the high risk that we have no transfers but at least we'll know if that is the problem. We could also grow our frosties to blast or just have them put back. He suggests that we crack on with fresh and leave the frozen as it is wasting time bearing in miind I will be 42 next month.  But should I go to blast with the frosties and find out if they can go to blast without going though another cycle.He also suggested, that as well as all the drugs I took last time to aid implantation, that I take viagra to help blood to the pelvis!!! It does not have the same effect on women as men I'm afraid!!  It shocked me a bit  as I was sure that he would say forget it.. use the frosties and then go for DE.. if we wanted to carry on. The list for DE is long so we thought we'd have time to save too! I really need to think about it.

Flowerpot- been reading back and what a crap time you are having. My thoughts are with you.  I hope that you can work things out   
Chasibel - glad you got some time with your DH. I had FET last year on a natural cycle. Cylce length does not matter so long as you catch your surge and the lining is thick.
Iccle - hope that this is the one for you and things are going well. 

Hello to everyone else too and now that I have found you all again will stick around!
Love Bright Eyes


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

We have all been struck down by this bloody sickness bug   so that on top of the horrible jetlag and we are all feeling very sorry for ourselves  

Iccle, hope you are OK    

Yvonne, 6 weeks holiday!!! WOW how did you wangle that I don't even get that many weeks a year   Lucky You   Don't worry you'll be fine by the time the baby comes and belive me if you can save any extra days for the end of your mat leave you'll be glad of them  

Em good to hear from you, so happy for you- it's so amazing seeing the heart beat for the first time isn't it   if your sickness has already gone you are doing really well- I had it right up until 20 weeks and then it came back again for the last 3-4 weeks, but the worst was the acid reflux   I savoured every single symptom tough as proof that I was actually pregnant
   I'm sure your doing the same  

LL are you doing another e/s    

George, got back on Tuesday afternoon but very jetlagged, the 8 hours time difference is a killer- especially with Tilly! I go back to work a week on Monday so hopefully we can get sorted by then 

Bright Eyes, Viagra is quite commonly used in IVF, there are a number of drugs designed for other illnesses that are used in IVF- tamoxifen is actually a breast cancer drug and is used as an alernative to Clomid- it's strange isn't it   Sounds positive that you can use your own eggs,   One of my Mum's and Babies group friends was 42 when she conceived on her 3rd go with CARE so it can definitely work. Be positive and just go for it 

Flower  

xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Bright eyes nice to hear from you again   Glad you found us   Its really great news that you can use your own eggs, have you any plans on when to start tx?

Sam, Hope you feel better soon   No, unfortunately I can't share again   Last tx I kept all my eggs too!! This time I am on a drug cocktail starting with 21 days of cycloprogynova, then hopefully start stimms menopur & gonal F (& other stuff too) in February.  

Yvonne, are you feeling any better ?  

Iccle, hope you are resting    

Flower  

Love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Sam, poor you, sickness bug and jet lag, not nice   you have my sympathies.  Hope you're all feeling better soon    I got my 6 weeks hols as entitled to 28 days anyway due to length of service (ours goes 25 days, then 28 days, then 30 days after 5 years), plus we are contractually entitled to the bank holidays as it's written in our terms and conditions    So all in all I got 36 days hols.  After I'd deducted New Years Day bank hol and the day after cos the office was shut plus 4 days I'd pre-booked in Jan, I was left with 30 days  

Hi Bright Eyes, fantastic news about being able to go with your own eggs again!  Mr L is lovely and I have to say, I would have no hesitation in following the recommendations from any of the consultants at Care.  Lots more people are taking their embies to blast stage these days to get the best chances from what I've read.  Have you got any ideas when you'll be starting?

Iccle, how are you?  Have you had any more bloods taken yet?  I am sooo hoping this is the one for you and those levels have doubled.   

Flower, thinking of you sweetie  

Hi George, meant to say the other day, I love the piccie of your dog, so cute!

LL, hows the drugs going?  Are you still sane for now?

Well I'm pleased to report I don't seem to be as snotty - hooray!!!  Went to the doctors yesterday afternoon with my ear and it is infected.  BUT they don't give antibiotics for ear infections anymore unless it's not cleared up within 7 days    I have to wait for my eardrum to "pop" which will release the fluid and then the hole will heal itself, eeeewwwwww!!!!  Have to say, I'm not looking forward to that happening,   yuck!  Apparently it happens in kids all the time with no lasting damage so they don't prescribe anymore unless it doesn't clear up of it's own accord.

Still contemplating starting my leave a bit earlier, going to see how I feel next week when I'm back at work.  Am growing rather rapidly now and feel awkward and clumsy, noticed today that I now waddle instead of walk    Fingers crossed DH is in line for a nice big promotion at work which we should know about next week and it'll mean his salary comes up to the same level as mine.  If he gets it means I'll only have to go back to work 3 days a week instead of 4 days or full time plus hopefully it'll mean we can manage with me taking a full year off instead of going back when SMP runs out    If he gets it, I'll definitely move my finish date  

Hi to anyone I've missed xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yvonne that he gets that promotion   The problem with me on Mat leave is that 'cos I have time on my hands I spend more money so I need to go back not just to start earning again but also to stop spending  

TBH I'm ready to go back now, it's bloody hard work being a full time mum   ( I have to keep telling myself this or my heart will break at the thought of leaving her)


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sam, Rach was exactly the same, couldn't go out shopping or on the internet without buying something    Although, I am already spending money left right and centre and I've not even finished work yet    Still feels like I've got so much left to buy!

It's so hard leaving them isn't it?  You'll probably find though after a couple of days it's harder for you than Tilly - she'll be having a whale of a time with her new friends!  

Hi everyone, hope you're all well.

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I know she is going to love it, she is sociable anyway   Plus one of her friends, Henry, is going to be there 2 afternoons with her so all the other girls will be jealous ( Henry is the only boy in the group   )...

I endd up deciding on Tiny Advertures at the college, it has a similar feel to Beech hall but is more convenient (my brother is at the college so he can bring her home) and is a bit more spacious- it has a great play area for the kids  

I'll still miss her little smiley face though


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

There's only 1 boy in Rach's mums & babies group and apparently he gets fawned over by everyone too    It's only natural you're going to miss her, you've been used to being with her 24/7 and vice versa and it's a big wrench for most mums, let alone when you've fought so hard to get that far in the first place.  I am dreading it when that day comes for me.....  Unfortunately though the cost of living today means we have no choice in most of our circumstances, not like 30 years ago    Keep praying for a lottery win though


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello girls

Happy New year       

Sorry I've been so rubbish at getting on after my hols having PC troubles again!!!!

OMG sooooooo much to catch up on. 

Iccle -  Oh honey that's lovely news. I can sympathise with how you're feeling, but lets stay positive, your HCG was good. Feet up and plenty of rest. If you need anything just shout!!

LL - How are things with you chick??

Flowerpot - Just read bck a bit and it sounds like you are having a bad time. Sending you a huge  

Yvonne - When should you be starting matty leave? Can't believe it, it seems to have flown by!! Hope you are ok me darlin xxx

Samper - My friend Kate is due back with us at the end of March (she's my friend with IVF twins), she like you is partially looking forward to getting back to the adult world but also heart broken at the thought of leaving them for 3 days a week. It's so hard isn't it! Hope Tilly's first Christmas was magical xx

Chablis - when do you go again??

Em - Hope the sickness subsides soon babes xx

George -   When can you go again?? Have they said??

Well as for me, both of our Karotype tests came back fine so that's a big relief, so no reason why it can't work for us. I am now just on countdown to my next AF which should be around the 10th of Feb which is when we're going to do our FET fingers crossed  

Bright eyes  

Hello to anybody that I've missed

Love Sarah xxxxxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

Sarah, lovely to see you   Happy New Year   Did you have a good holiday? We will be having tx at around the same time! x

Sam, It is hard going back,   but you need some adult stimulation and Tilly will have a whale of a time making new friends  

Yvonne, how are you feeling? Any news on DH's promotion yet? x

Iccle, hope you are resting and taking good care of yourself and you little embie/embies   I will be thinking of you tomorrow x

Flower  

Love to Chablis, George, Em & anyone missed xxxxxx 

Nothing much to report here. I am on day 6 of the cycloprogynova and my boobs are killing!! Think I am a lot snappier but also I feel happier and I am laughing and smiling much more Strange!!!


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

HI Girls

I think it's all over for me

I went back for a blood test on Monday as I lost a bit of fresh blood and got worried - the results came back fine: 153 on Thursday and 676 on Monday so levels had doubled and then doubled again.
To say I was relieved was an understatement

However, in the very early hours of Tuesday morning I was woken with intense pain which kept me awake for about an hour, then about an hour after that I woke again with my underwear drenched in blood (sorry if tmi) - I have been bleeding since, admittedly not as much as then but it's pretty much as much as I would have during a period.
I go back on Friday for a blood test but the nurse said it is just to confirm that my levels are dropping.
I have to keep taking the meds til then and I'm still feeling sick most of the day which isn't helping.

I have been distraught - the hope of this treatment has been all that has kept me going through my aunties death, funeral and sorting the estate, now I have no cushion from that pain either.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
was just popping into say i am ok (ish) and i'm thinking of you all, i've just seen your last post Iccle, i've missed it all i'm so sorry  i assume you got a bfp.  thinking of you. sorry girls for not being here if you need me xxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh Iccle, I truly am so very sorry for you   I know nothing I can say will help, we are all here for you xx 

Flower, nice to hear from you   I've been thinking of you xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One, oh *NO*!!!    You do not deserve this   I can't believe life can be so cruel.

I will just be  that there is some hope for you   

Please, take care    and try to keep us posted if you can. If there is anything I can do just drop me a PM. x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Iccle - Oh honey, I don't want to give you false hope but don't write it off just yet, my friend Kate had a massive bleed at about the same stage as you and thought it was all over, but to her astonishment a few weeks later there were 2 heartbeats. You never know  . There's nothing that any of us can say that will make you feel any better but I meant what I said, I am seriously 2 minutes away from you so if you need a cuddle I am here for you   

Flowerpot  

LL - Yeah we had a fantastic holiday, but I now feel like I've never been away.
Lets hope it's 3rd time lucky for us both then hun. What's your protocol then this time?? I was on the cycloprogynova too for a bit to lower my FSH xx

Hello everyone else 

S xxxxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Iccle, I really don't know what to say.  I read your post quickly earlier but couldn't really take it in and thought I'd come back later to reply but still don't know what to say    I am so sorry this has happened to you again and I'm devastated for you and DH     On the other hand though, like Sarah said, lots of ladies have massive bleeds in the early stages (without meaning to be cruel and get your hopes up but you never know) and go on to have a healthy pg.  Like everyone else has said, if you need anything at all, please let us know    

Same to you Flower, anything you need just yell  

Sarah, lovely to hear from you.  Glad you had a nice holiday, it always feels like you've never been away when you get back though doesn't it    I finish end of Feb, eek!  Glad the karyotype came back neg, FET will be here in no time at all!   

LL, no news on the job yet, she's making a decision in the next few days    She has been asking lots of questions about whether I'm okay with him taking the job etc. etc. though - it'll still be stupid shifts cos he's in the hotel trade so won't make a lot of difference that way, main difference is pennies.  I know exactly what you mean about snappier but happier - temper quicker to fray at any given moment but in between explosions all smiles!  The joys of hormones eh?!   

Hi Sam, Em, Chablisgal and anyone else I've missed.

Yvonne xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Yvonne - End of Feb...yippee!!! You're nearlty there kiddo xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Sarah, it WILL be 3rd time lucky for us     My protocol came yesterday and is as follows:- Cycloprogynova for 21 days (I'm on day 7 now) then scan & Blood test on day 1, to check FSH, my last FSH level was 8 so I am hoping it will still be OK  If my level is 10 or under then start with .... Burserelin, Gonal F 300iu, Menopur 150iu, Aspirin, Dexamethasone (steroid), Oestradiol Valerate (hormone), Pregnyl until E/C & E/T then carry on with Aspirin, Oestradiol & Utrogestan!!!!! (Sorry to bore you  ) And here was me this time last year naively thinking the only problems I had was my lack of tubes 

Yvonne, I have got my fingers crossed for good news on the promotion 

Iccle  x

Love to everyone xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One     for today, I'll be thinking of you


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls 

Flower - good to hear from you   

Iccle - i'm so sorry, i hope there is still some hope for you x x 

Sarah - glad you had a good holiday   will your FET be medicated?

Hi Sam, LL, Em, Yvonne and everyone else

I had a letter back from St. Mary's saying i can rejoin their waiting list in March - they now have an 18 week pathway thing.  I dont know if i should be joining the list it if i'm planning a FET in May - but i kinda figure if that doesn't work i wont have long to wait till i can cycle again (for free).  

The other question i have is what meds they would put me on i'm sure they would have different ideas to that of Care - but they are specailists after all.  

Anyway, non of it matters till all my tests come back....... sorry for waffling on....

George x x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Iccle and Flower    Hope you're both doing okay xxxx

Hi George, I remember a post a while back where St Mary's wouldn't prescribe the same meds as Care i.e. steroids etc. but can't remember who it was, sorry    Sounds a good idea to keep your options open though, you've nothing to lose!

Iccle, how you doing?  That's a shocking drug list    Bet it cost a fortune!!

Hi Sarah, Sam and everyone else xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Yvonne - thats what i thought too   how are you? you mustn't have long left now?

George x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

No, not long, just over 11 weeks now    Had my first antenatal class this morning, scary!  Although, at my check up yesterday smurfy was still measuring 2 weeks ahead and he is also now head down which the mw was a little shocked about.  Apparently between 30-32 weeks is normal for your first and then later on towards the end of pg for no. 2 onwards so he seems to be getting a little bit ahead of himself......  I had a feeling he'd gone down in the last few days though cos I've changed shape and been getting twinges low down from the pressure and more kicks in the ribs.  Whether I'll make it to Easter, who knows    I soo can't wait to finish work at the end of next month now and just sleep    Very pleased with myself though, I've only put on 10lbs so far and I'm all at the front, you can't tell from behind, although I'm sure that'll change in the next few weeks and I'll turn into a heffalump!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Woo hoo, DH just phoned from work and he's got the promotion     Means I'll be able to drop my hours when I go back to work from 35 to 21 and do 3 days a week instead of dropping to 30 hours over 4 days a week


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh Yvonne thats fantastic news!!!! Congratulations to you and DH !


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Congrats Yvonne  

iccle one thinking of you   and   that your levels are still rising and that there is hope for you.

George, given that you have been referred for recurrent miscarriages, St. Mary's will probably carry our further tests on you before commencing any treatment and will then prescribe steroids if you do have any clotting or other disorders. They won't just start treatment given your history

That is certainly what happened with someone I know, who was referrred to St. Mary's after recurrent miscarriages, they were given Heparin throughout the cycle and subsequent pregnancy.


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Iccle       

Yvonne - wow not long at all left!!! i think the excitment would be killing me   10lb is soooo good! hopefully ill have to ask your advice soon   Great news on the work front! three days a week sounds just right  

Sam - Yes, St. Marys are doing all the tests following the recurrent m/c's so they would have to take all those results into account.  

Is anyone doing anything nice this weekend?


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi

I have lost the pregnancy

My levels on Friday had halved in comparison to the one I had on Monday, I go back for another tomorrow (I assume to make sure it is still going down) - I got absolutely bladdered on Friday night, I was sick for the first time in 13 years and had my first ever hangover yesterday which was why I didn't come on and talk. I have no idea how people can do that to themselves every week - I was so ill all day.

I'm going to see if I should go to the EPAU or my GP or something as this is the third consecutive miscarriage for me (twins at 16, then last year and now) - If I can get some investigations done on the NHS it would be a big help - I think I might need immune therapy (is it IVIG?).

I'm thinking about going to my mums for a couple of days too - I'll have to talk to dh about it though.


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Iccle - i'm so sorry honey   

When you feel up to it you should deffinatly go to the reccurent m/c unit at St. Mary's - the cons are called Dr. Edi-Osagie or Dr Palep-Singh.  They requested a load of blood tests for me.  Let me know if you want to know which ones. 

Glad you've got your mum for support - does she live far away?

George x x x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh Iccle, I'm so sorry sweetie     Life is so cruel and unfair at times.  Know what you mean about the hangovers, if I have any more than 5/6 drinks (especially if I've mixed them) I am so ill the next day, stonking migraine and spend the day with my head over the toilet.  Never used to.....only as I got older alcohol really started to disagree with me.  Still, I don't blame you for getting bladdered, although it made you ill it probably helped you let off some steam so to speak.    

Sounds like a good idea to speak to your GP.  Do Care know about all of your m/c's?  I didn't realise you'd also lost twins and this was your third m/c, you poor love.  If they're not keen on more investigations at Manchester why not ask to speak to George at Notts?  I believe he is fantastic and a leader in the immune stuff - seen him mentioned numerous times here and over on the Care BB and I think Notts do a lot of immune stuff.

You and DH take care of yourselves.  

Yvonne xxxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh, Iccle I am so sorry for you and you DH   Its just not fair   Good idea for you to go to you mums let her pamper you for a couple of days xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One  , I can't believe how unfair life is. I am so sad for you    

Please, please do insist your GP refers you to the recurrent m/c unit so you can get all your test done and get the right course of treatment so you can get those frosties put back and growing.

You have been so strong throughout everything you have gone through, don't give up now  

take care, sending my love to you and your DH  

x


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi all

just a quicky to say hi

Iccle ~ so sorry to hear your sad news, here if you need me  

Flower ~ hope you are ok, thinking about you

Hi everyone else, only scanned through quickly, don't seem to get on much these days but i do keep up when i can.

got my next scan & hospital booking in tomorrow morning, i'll update scan picture then, it still doesn't feel real yet, 

the only reality is that we have been working out finances and we are gonna be sooo skint, any advice welcome regarding money (or lack of it) leading up to the birth and more importantly after, can't afford to return to work full time cos majority of wage would be paying for someone else to look after/bring up my child, does anyone know if you return part time if there is anything else you can claim to help pay for essentials like the mortgage/bills etc

lots of love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Em

I believe you will be entitled to claim £150 once you reach 25 weeks- it's some kind of incentive to encourage pregnant woman to eat healthily!

My first piece of advice is going on the NCT website and finding out when your nearest Nearly New sales are, you will save yourself a fortune.

I know when I was pregnant I was determined to buy everything new, fortunately I have a really pushy friend of a friend whose baby was 1 when Till was born. So she gave us a bath, moses basket, bouncer, vibrating chair and loads of vests and sleep suits- they were imaculate and saved us a fortune. The thing is they grow out of them so quickly. She had grown out of the moses basket and vibrating chair by the time she was 3 months old. 

So my 2nd piece of advice is don't look a gift horse in the mouth- if someone offers you something take it- you can always give it to the charity shop if you change your mind.

My 3rd piece is TK Maxx- they sell things like bottles, towels, clothes, nappy bags, play mats etc etc LOADS cheaper than some of the baby shops.

Once you have finished work, you will get your Maternity pay- it's between £400-£500, can't remember off the top of my head but you'll be amazed how long it lasts, and your £20 per week child benefit. It helps if you breast feed- saves you a fortune and is more convenient. I got mat pay for 36 weeks.

Depending on your joint income you may be able to claim tax credits once you go back to work- look this up on hmrc.gov.uk it works on a sliding scale the more you earn the less you get but the threshold is about £39k so quite generous.

Unfortunately I'm having to go back to work 3 days per week (starting tomorrow) the nursery is going to cost me £500 per month but I am using a a voucher scheme which means I can claim up to £243 a month from my gross salary so I won't be taxed on that amount which will save me approx £900 per year, DH can claim the same which will help.

The bottom line is, that whilst it's scary you WILL find the money 

You bubs looks gorgeous can't wait to see your next picture  

Sam


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Em,

The grant Sam is talking about is the Health in Pregnancy Grant and it's £190 (nice little bonus!)  Your midwife gives you the form when you're 25 weeks pg and you just need to fill you bank details etc. in and they pay it straight into your bank a/c.  I've just sent mine off but because it doesn't start until April I won't get the money until then.

If your workplace only offer statutory maternity pay you'll get 6 weeks at 90% followed by 33 weeks at SMP which will be £123.06 per week from 6th April (changes at the start of every tax year).  If your work do offer enhanced maternity pay just double check that you won't have to pay it back if you decide not to go back to work before you accept it as most companies want anything over and above SMP back if you don't return to work at the end of mat leave.  You do get taxed and have to pay pension contributions etc. etc. on maternity pay as well just so you know but at some point you'll probably drop below your personal tax threshold and start getting rebates (if your employer doesn't top your mat pay up).

If you do go back to work afterwards childminders are cheaper than nursery fees (but it's personal preference obviously which you decide to go for).

Like Sam says, child benefit is £20 per week for the first child.  Tax credits, we will only be entitled to the family element which is £545 per year plus £545 for a child under one but only for the first year - works out about £20 a week.  

If you do become entitled to the working tax credit element of tax credits, you will also be entitled to claim back some of your childcare costs if you return to work 16 hours or more but you can't buy the childcare vouchers from work on salary sacrifice (the £243 Sam was talking about, you pay whatever amount you need out of your salary before tax is deducted so you get it tax free) so it'll take some maths working out what you're better off doing if you do go back to work.  The tax credits helpline will be able to tell you which option is best for you though (most people I know are better off buying the childcare vouchers because both you and DH can buy them).

Ebay is great for bundles of baby clothes - like Sam says, mostly they're virtually unworn.  The couple of bundles I have bought, I've only had to throw a couple of things away.  Ebay's also good for things like baby blankets and bedding etc. (although I only bought sheets etc. for the pram as I'm going to use sleeping bags which I bought from Adams in the sale on BOGOF before they shut).  I got my crib mobile and my natures nest baby hammock from ebay too for a bit less than in the shops.  And my muslin squares - £22.99 for 20 in mothercare and I got 24 for about £13 (brand new!)

Wait for the sales for buying lots of stuff - I got my pram/travel system with £200 off from mamas and papas, my highchair half price from Amazon (trying to buy expensive stuff I'll need while I'm on mat leave so I don't have to shell out when I've got no money!)  Another online shop is kiddicare.co.uk who are generally the cheapest for lots of stuff and have great sales and if you do find it cheaper anywhere else, they price match and knock another 5% off.  I also got my mamatens machine for labour from Amazon in the sale for £19.99 - it costs more than this to hire it for 6 weeks and £70 to buy direct from them - cheapest on ebay was £45!!

Register with all the baby clubs for vouchers etc.  Especially Boots baby club - you get a free changing bag when you buy a couple of packs of pampers and although I haven't used it, it seems like it has plenty of room for anything and it's plain black so should go with most prams.  Also you get extra points on baby toiletries from there as well when you register.

Another website just launched in the UK is bizziebaby.co.uk and you pay £5 to become one of their testers (based in Australia originally but now expanding over here).  They send you stuff to test free of charge that you can then keep - I've already had a couple of things sent to me and smurfy's not even here yet!  You also get 15% off anything you buy from their website.

Register with tommeetippee.co.uk and they'll email you a voucher code for 25% off your first order - you can get your steriliser, thermometer, bottles, breast pump (if you're bf) and loads of other stuff.  They knock the 25% off the p+p as well (which is unusual) and then add the VAT on to the sub-total.

Stock up on essentials like nappies, baby wash/bath/shampoo, sudocreme, infacol, cotton wool, wipes etc. whilst you're doing your food shop - a couple of extra things won't be noticed on your bill!  I've tried to stock up on enough nappies and things like that to last me until I get back to work.

Can't think of anything else at the mo but will PM you if I do!

Yvonne xx

/links


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Em, Looking forward to seeing you scan later   Wow, Sam & Yvonne are so on the ball with everthing!!!! The best advice I can give is like the girls say go for nearly new instead of new as they grow out of things so quickly and some things you never use. With my first I spent a fortune on a special changing table that was also a bath. I think I only used it as a bath once or twice as it was a real faff and the sink or the bath was much more practical. So definitely don't buy any faddy products you & your baby really don't need them.  

Iccle, thinking of you  

Hi, to everyone xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

LL – My protocol is Prednisolone (some sort of steroid I think), low dose aspirin and then Clexane and Utrogestan after transfer. I am getting quite nervous now, I am so anxious about whether my little snowbabies are going to thaw ok.

George – Hiya Dolly, yep my FET is a medicated one. Went and got all the drugs from Boots this weekend so I’m ready to rock n roll again!! 
Can’t hurt to get back on the waiting list at St Mary’s. They aren’t very forward thinking over there though and have a “one size fits all” mentaility. The drug that they use is Puregon. I am sure though given your history they'll treat you with Heparin or Clexane??

Yvonne – Hiya hun, oooo lets have a bump piccie hun, dying to see. Brilliant news about DH’s promotion.

Iccle – I am so so sorry honey, I was hoping for a little miracle for you and DH. A few days with your mum is just what the doctor ordered, nobody gives cuddles like your mum does. As George says they should now refer you for tests. I can’t praise Dr Edi-Osagie enough at St Mary’s EPU, he’s a brilliant doctor.

Sam – Hello chuckles, crikey you are really clued up on mat benefits. My company only pay you for 6 weeks at 90% and then it’s SMP for the rest of the 36 weeks. Not brilliant!!

Em – Looking forward to your new piccie matey. Hope you are well xx

Love Sarah xxxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I have managed to get a review appointment this Thursday, so I'll ask Mr Lowe if he can give me a list of tests so I can see if I can get them done at the gp / hospital. I'm going to see if I can get in to the gp on Thursday afty after the clinic.

Em - can't believe how well your foetus looks already!! My mum registered with a site called "freecycle" (she has me a beautiful moses basket / crib already   ) She swears by it, she lives in a very affluent area too so I think that helps.

Speaking of which I'm not going down to see her (she lives just outside Bristol) I can't afford anymore time off work (both because of the lack of pay and with the recession I don't want to risk being in the position of being made redundant as I'm with a small firm) so I have to go back in tomorrow.

My auntie always did "baby boxes" too Em, bought 2 for 1's and 50% extras etc and put them all in a plastic tub that you can get from Wilkie's for like a quid (they're for under the sink and that I think).
Would you like my blanket? I made it ages ago, it will fit a cot and if you quarter it it would make a really snuggly car seat / pram cover. It's just sat in my knitting box not doing anything.


----------



## millwill (Aug 13, 2008)

hi, wonder if any of you can help? 

I have just had fet at liverpool hewitt centre, i am testing tomorrow, but have a feeling i wont be getting my bfp, so am already thinking of what to do in the future.

I have had 2 fresh icsi and 2 fet, still got 7 frosties left. But was just wondering what Care costs are for a fresh icsi treatment?

Any help would be great thanks.

xx


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi all.. not been on for a while but good to read what everyone up to. First of all, Iccle, I am so sorry. You really do need to be pampered. If your mum is anything like mine, she will already have a cake baked. No good for the waistline but brings great comfort!

I am back on my own as DH back in the US but looks like he will be spending more time over here after March (which is when he next comes home) It should be 60/40 to time in the UK rather than the 20/80 it is now!! It should make all this tx a little easier with him actually in the same country for more of the time!!!

CARE have agreed that I can start FET at the start of my next cycle.. I am currently on Day 35 of a cycle that was usually 32 days before ICSI.. the tx really seems to have sent my cycle heywire! Because of the heywire cycle, I am doing a medicated cycle with Buserilin (?) I am told this shuts my system down and then oestrogen. The nurse told me today that I can start on Day 1 or Day 21. Does anyone know if one is better than the other? Surely if I start on Day 21 I have to go through an AF?? Or do I not get an AF?? Its all so confusing... ON my initial tx I was on a short protocol so it was all done and dusted in 4 weeks!! Anyone any ideas on how long a FET cycle is (ish!)??

The one thing (and I know it is really vain!!) that I am bothered about is the weight gain. I have always struggled with my weight and I put on loads on the initial ICSI (I am one of those who looks at a biscuit and puts on 3lbs!!) Is it likely to be the same on the medicated FET? I know it is worth it if I get a BFP but it is really demoralising and I just need to be prepared for it. Any experiences shared would be appreciated!!

Many thanks and sorry for the ramblings...

Chablisgal x


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

HI all

scan went well today. flossy was jumping around and kept turning to face us, the piccies they did for us aren't as good as the ones on the screen, but at least we know all's ok.
still got a couple of cysts so they want me back for another scan in 3 weeks just to keep an eye on them, and then 20 week scan in march.

Iccle ~ great to see you posting, i'll only take you up on the offer for the blanket on two conditions 
1. that it is only a loan until you need it yourself  
2. but only when flossy arrives, cos there are a few months left before then and you never know yourself before then 

Sam & Yvonne ~ thanks for the advice, i know we will manage but there's always that bit of your sensible side saying 'how we gonna manage'

hope everyone is ok
back soon
love Em X


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Sam & Yvonne - wow, what great advice!!! i'll know who to come to in the future  

Chablis - i'm due to do a medicated fet next tx too, but i dont know that much about it yet, keep us posted on yours  

Em - glad the scan went well, must be great seeing it all on the little screen  

Sarah - you'll be underway so soon      

Milwill - i dont know icsi prices but they should be on the website for Care  

Hi LL   and everyone else

Iccle -   thinking of you x x 

George x


----------



## millwill (Aug 13, 2008)

hi George- thank you so much for replying to my question, i will check website out.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls.

Millwill, hope you get your BFP today and don't need the Care prices,   let us know  

Sarah, sounds like we are on similar type of protocol, when do actually start?

Chablis, Not long for you either   I don't think it makes any difference when you start either a day 21 or a day 1? I just think you down reg longer if you start on day 1? When I did long protocol I started on day 21 and still had AF as usual then stimmed so I would imagine with FET the procedure is pretty similar. 

Em, what a lovely new pic   

Iccle, I am glad you had got your review so soon, I'm sure Mr Lowe will get things sorted for you  

Sam, How did work go?   

Yvonne,  Have you decided when to finish yet? 

George,  Hows things? x

Flower, thinking of you, hope you are taking good care of yourself xxx  

Love to anyone I've missed xxxx

Well, I had some fantastic news yesterday, I am going to be an Auntie!!! I am so pleased and excited   but another part of me is so scared of how I will feel if my next tx doesn't work   My brother is older than me and I have been desperate for years to become an Auntie, but now its finally happened it feels strange. I feel more than ever that I want this tx to work so that our babies can grow up together, if my tx works then they would be in the same year at school and only be a couple of months apart. I think to myself that it's fate that my other tx's have failed as this was meant to be, but I feel so worried and more pressured for a BFP. Sorry to go on just needed to get it off my chest as I can't really speak to anyone who really understands like you girls xxx


----------



## millwill (Aug 13, 2008)

hi Littlelamb- Thanks for asking after me, i did test early and its was bfn, followed by bleeding. So fed up feel like i am never going to get a bfp. I still have 7 frosties left, but dont know if to leave them and think about a fresh cycle or use them first? 

Anyway thanks again and thanks to George to., best of luck to you both. xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Ah Millwill   so sorry to hear your news, it's so very hard. I'm sure your clinic will advise you if you should use your frosties or start a fresh, I think I would be inclined to use the frosties 1st. Take care and let us know how you go on xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

So sorry Millwill about your BFN, have you had any test for clotting disorders etc?

CARE would probably put you on Clexane and aspirin to support your FET as a matter of course given that you have had a number of BFN's. Good luck with your next steps... You can move your frosties.

Iccle One so pleased you managed to get to see Mr Lowe so quickly, I am sure you will get your baby- you are SO strong and I know you will get there, so don't be too quick to give your blanket to Em- You WILL need it  

Em, glad everythng going so well

LL, congrats 'Auntie'      for your BFP

Hi George

Glad DH will be home more Chablis  

Work is OK, it's only 3 days so not too bad. One of my colleagues' wife has just got a BFP following IVF so got me thinking about trying again. We are skint right now but will start saving for another go early next year.

Anyway off for a shower

x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

LL - i know just how your feeling, my sis had her 1st baby in August and i sooooo wanted to have a little cousin for her to play with.  There are a few girls in my family the same age and we all go for night out together and i want my children to be able to do the same  

Milwill -   so sorry honey   i think i'd use the frosties 1st too

George x


----------



## millwill (Aug 13, 2008)

hi, thanks everyone.
Samper- I may think about moving my frosties, i never new you could do this? They dont seem to offer any drugs with natural fet. And to be honest i dont feel like i want any more treatment there. As this time my ebros went to blast, but were only at a four. And when embrolist<- cant spell! was speaking to me just before the fet, she made me feel like there was no hope.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Millwill, you are absolutely entitled to move your frosties. I would suggest you ask your GP to be referred to CARE and have a consultation with them to discuss your history and see what they would suggest.

If you have drugs with your FET, it is called a medicated FET- given the number of failures you have had with a natural transfer I would definitely think CARE would suggest that you have a drug protocol to support you through your 2ww and beyond if you get a BFP.


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Sam - glad work is going ok   hopefuly it means you can save up for tilly's little brother or sister


----------



## HMF (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi girls
I hope you dont mind me gate crashing your thread but i really could do with picking your brains

we have just had our 2nd cycle of ICSI at the liverpool womens hospital and got our 2nd BFN!
This was our 2nd NHS free go so now if we want to try again we are going to have to pay. 
The womens dont offer further investigations so my worry is repeated failures at £4500 a go and we just dont have the money for this.

I understand that Manchester care can screen for immunity problems and chromosonal disorders, i was hoping you could confirm this? do they offer any other investigations that you know of?

Standard treatment for unexplained infertility is buserilin to down reg and menopur to stimm then 2 weeks of cyclogest after ET, is this the same for your clinic??

Thanks so much for your help

Helen xx


----------



## millwill (Aug 13, 2008)

Helenmarie- so gutted for you, i know excatly how you are feeling. Life is so unfair. I dont even think i am going to bother testing again, as bleeding heavy now and stomach ache really bad. It will do you good to get away and spend some time together and relaxing, it wont take the pain away but it will relax you and you need that. Last time i got my bfn, dh took me somewhere hot and a lovely quiet hotel, i still shed the tears but it did me good to get away.
I noticed you found the Manchester thread. I remember when i did go to Care for consultion, they said they dont do the Buserlin, they just start you on the next stage first. So its alot quicker. My dh wants us to move are fe to Manchester. And when you go for a consultion they scan you and test dh sperm and give you the results straight away.
Anyway i am rambling on, but i am so sorry.      and i am always for you. XX

Sorry everyone else, will catch up with your news. xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Helenmarie,  Sorry to hear of your 2nd BFN  CARE's standard protocol is the short protocol so your right there is no D/R, its straight onto stimms, then EC & ET (approx 12-14 days) CARE do other various testing for immunology etc. but I don't know much about it I afraid. I'm sure one of the other girls may know? Have you had a look at their website (I'm sure you have). 
I know one of the girls on here had various tests at CARE and was put on a protocol similar to the one I am about to start. Unfortunately she isn't around much at the moment but you could have a look at my IVF diary (IVF ES - Littlelamb's 1st IVF/ES 2nd IVF 3rd IVF hope its 3rd time Lucky!) to see my drug protocol to give you an idea. I will be doing a short protocol but will be taking Buserelin and some other drugs to try and help this IVF. Sorry I can't be of more help xx

Sam, get saving those pennies I'm sure Tilly can't wait for a brother or sister xx

Love to everyone else


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
just a quick hello, i've updated relationships board for obvious reasons, as its for members only.  thinking of you all and sorry i havent caught up xxx


----------



## HMF (Aug 8, 2008)

Little lamb, thanks for your message. I have looked at their website.
i will also look at your diary thats really helpful thanks
Helen x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Helen Marie

I had unexplained and had 2 s/p antagonist cycle at CARE which is pretty much their standard protocol- this was after 10 months of clomid and 1 IUI, both IVF's resulted in a BFP but unfortuantely I had an early m/c after the first.

CARE mcr will do basic testing, but for more advance immunology testing you will be referred to George in Nottingham who is their specialist- Hickson can tell you more- she is our expert as she was referred to George.

CARE will do dummy cycles to check blood flow etc and if you have had a number of BFN's may suggest Clexane and baby aspirin to support you after ET.

Again l as I suggested to Millwill, book a consultation and have a chat, it will opnly cost you £150 ish...

I certainly don't regret going to see them  

Sam


----------



## HMF (Aug 8, 2008)

Sam
thankyou, manch care seem to offer so much more than LWH. 
DH and i will definately book an appointment with them but we have been talking and because it will cost us so much money we will have to leave it for a while and save. So once we have the money together we will then book an appointment. 

I suppose there is no point booking a consultation untill we have the money to start- what do you think?

Thanks for your advice
Helen x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Helen./ Millwill. I jumped ship from Chester/ LWH last year. Our outcome was no different but I felt that Care looked into things more, I had a different protocol, even the ET was different. I am glad that I changed. It cost us £150 for the first consultation. You can also move anything that is froxen.. we moved DH swimmers over and it was not a hassle.
Sorry not been keeping up with everything. I've been trying to get me head clear as to whether we give it one last go with won eggs as Mr Lowe suggested. We decided yesterday that we would as we don't want that " what if " feeling and DH is backtracking on DE at the moment. Looks like we'll start around 20/2. Now have to raid the bank and work out how I can get some time off work without having to go sick again!
Flowerpot - thinking of you x
Chablis - good luck with the FET. I only had a natural cycle but when we use our frosties next time, Mr L suggested a medicated one. Glad that DH will be about more for you. 
Iccle - thinking of you too .
Hi to evertyone else hanging about here too!
Bright Eyes


----------



## millwill (Aug 13, 2008)

hi, Brighteyes- sorry you didnt get a good outcome last time. But i found it interesting to know that you still feel better about swaping to Care. I rang them yesterday and they sent me some info and it is a 6week waiting list for a consultation. I hate it through when you just have a couple of questions and they will never answer any for you over the phone. 

Really think we are going to try there there.
Best of luck to you, and not long till you start!


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to pick your brains   As you know I am starting another cycle (fingers crossed in about 11 days) I have got the pre-drugs that I am taking now and a starter pack of stimms just in case I can't go ahead on after day 1's blood test & scan, so my main drugs wont have to be ordered and paid for until I get the go ahead. So my dilemma is this... Last year my GP said he would prescribe my drugs for treatment however since he told me this he has been on long term sick!! I wouldn't ask any of the others as I think they would say no, but I have just found out he is back this week so I am going to ask him if he will still prescribe. (Hope you are still with me)   So, if he says yes do I get CARE to send a private prescription for him to copy? Then where do I go to get the drugs from? And do you think it's too late to get the drugs in stock now? 
Hope one of you can help?  

xxxxxx


----------



## millwill (Aug 13, 2008)

hi littlelamb, not to sure i can help, but yes i think they would send the copy to your doctors, then would somewhere like Boots get them in? There is a thread on ff `Where to buy cheap drugs`, so if you had a prescription, you could order them from one of them and pay for home delivery, i think its about £10 to have them delivered.


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Millwill, I will have a look and the thread and see If I can get some more info x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Gals

LL - wooow starting soon now, how exciting  

Milwill - glad you've got the info, have you booked your appointment?

Helenmarie - i might be tempted to book the appointment, maybe for in a few months - at least you'll ahve something to work towards  

Flower -   hope your ok  

Hi Sam, Brighteyes, Yvonne & everyone else

George x


----------



## HMF (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks girls for your advice its very much appreciated. Think i will get my FU at LWH out the way and make an appointment at Care for sometime in the summer.
One last thing, how much is a cycle of ISCI does anyone know? the website doesnt tell you.
Thanks again
Helen x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Helen

ICSI is £3600, that's £2700 for IVF plus £900 ICSI charge obviously drugs will be on top of this... Here is a link to their charges 
http://www.carefertilityweb.co.uk/locations/assets/manchester/manchesterfees.pdf

Iccle One I hope it went well today with Mr Lowe, did he have any insight into what is going on?

Hi everyone else

x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

LL before I forget - if you get your GP to prescribe then you can go to any chemist for the meds (I'd say Tesco / Asda or Boots though) as you'll only pay £7.50 per item so you could get all your meds for around £45. I know that if you go to Tesco in the morning with a prescription, if they don't have any of the items in stock you can pick them up after 5pm the same day.

My review went ok - Mr Lowe had no answers (which I expected) but he has said that he wants to refer me to George at Notts after my level 1 blood tests.
I had an appointment at my GP's this afty too and they said they'll do the tests! I might have to go to my local hospital for them as the GP thinks there may be a couple of them that have to get to the path lab within a certain amount of time but they'll let me know tomorrow.

I am so chuffed as it would have cost around £600 to have it done through Care.

I'm still quite quite frayed around the edges but I will get it together soon and become a productive member of the board again I promise!

I really appreciate you all thinking of me and reminding me of it in your posts too


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

That is great news that you can save some money on the tests, lets hope they can do them pretty quickly  

As for being frayed round the edges, I think you are absolutely amazing, you are always so strong and determined. With your attitude you WILL have your dream come true, you can't fail  

keep us posted and take care


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Iccle, thats good news that you GP will do the tests you deserve it   Thanks for the info I can relax now I now I can get the drugs the same day from Tescos. Fingers crossed now that my GP will agree to prescribe them


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Sorry I've been AWOL for a few days, it's been one of those weeks  

Millwill and Helenmarie, welcome and sorry about your BFN's.  Like the other girls, I can't recommend CARE highly enough, really hope you get a few more answers when you move to them.

Iccle, you sound a bit more positive, good for you chick    I have heard fab things about George and that's great your GP is doing the bloods for you.

LL, they'll do a private script and send it with your protocol and you just take it along to your GP (that's what happened with my utrogestan anyway - my GP was only allowed to prescribe once I was actually pg even though she would have loved to have prescribe everything for me, then you just pay the normal NHS prescription charge for each item).  That's great news aunty LL    I'm sure it's fate and you will get your BFP next tx    

Well, I have moved my mat leave date forward by a week so now only have 3 weeks left in work, hooray!!!  I think they're going to be the longest 3 weeks of my life, I'm ready for a snooze by 3pm    Started AN classes (scary diagrams   ) and we had the hospital tour Tuesday night - Macc have a snazzy new birthing pool in one of the delivery suites complete with disco ball (!) and dimmer switches for the lights.  Had a letter from the hospital today and my haemoglobin levels have dropped through the floor and white cell count is too high so got to take nasty iron tablets    Probably a result of not eating much through the 20 weeks of puking then the cold/ear infection - the little monkey's taken all the goodness and left me with nothing    Still, have got my appetite back in a big way now  

Sam, is it next week you go back to work?  Good luck hun, that first week will be over before you know it and then you'll feel much better about things hopefully and not so worried  

Hi to George, Brighteyes, Chablisgal and anyone else I've missed.

Off to put my pj's on and get comfy now  

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Ooo, not long Yvonne  

I started back last Monday so have now done my first week, it was fine- much easier than looking after a baby. But I have missed her like mad   She loves nursery though, which has made everything much easier for me


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

God my addled brain has missed a week somewhere    Really glad Tilly is enjoying herself, like you say, it makes you feel a lot better about things.  I assume you managed to get your contract sorted out with them in the end?  By the way, that's very exciting that you're looking at having tx again, I had a sneaky suspicion you might change your mind at some point


----------



## HMF (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks Samper,
Ive printed off the price list-unbelievable how much things cost!! I know you cant put a price on life but its sooo much money! esp when theres no guarantees!
its good that you can get the drugs a bit cheaper if you go elsewhere and if you have a good GP even better!
Thanks for your help, i wish you all the best and will maybe pop on here again in the future when i am nearer to starting treatment
Helen x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

No worries Helen, I'm a bit confused though if you have unexplained why do you need ICSI? If you can just have IVF it will save you £900 straight away.

It is expensive, but the £10k (that's with all my treatments and 2 years of acu) it cost me to get Tilly is the best money I have ever spent in my life and I'll budget about the same again for #2. I think it's best to set a limit for your mental sanity as well as your pocket  

Good luck


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi, I hope you don't mind me joining this thread but I could do with some support from people that are going through or have been through IVF.  I am currently in the throes of over stimulating and my dosage is 375 - is this typically the average amount?  I am on the long protocol currently but I had the short protocol at Care in 2007 which wasn't successful.  I'm feeling very anxious about the whole process now!!!  

Good luck to everybody that is currently going through their treatment.


----------



## HMF (Aug 8, 2008)

Samper, we had ICSI because my DH's sperm motility was a bit 'down' at the time and apparently once you have ICSI you always have ICSI. Having IVF would certainly make it alot cheaper for us, but we dont have a choice in that. We will not give up and if it means us spending 10k or more we will.
Helen xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't  believe CARE would do the once you've had ICSI you always have it rule. They analyse the sperm after EC , so would decide based upon that sample. That's another reason to change clinics- for a different opinion.

You have the right attitude to keep going, so good luck.

Hi dawnf, I wouldn't say that there is any 'typical' dose of menopur as  everyone responds differently on each cycle. I'm sure your clinic will look after you. Good luck

Hi everyone else


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Helenmarie - Sam is right.  We were told we needed ICSI from the initial samples but at E/C DH's sample was suitable for standard IVF and we offered the chance to convert if we wanted.  We decided not to as we'd already paid for it anyway plus although they left the decision to us, they didn't recommend it.  In the end I'm glad we didn't change to IVF otherwise we probably wouldn't be where we are now!

Dawnf, I was on alternate doses each day of 300 and 375 (think the max is 450 so 6 vials).  I think your dosage depends on a number of factors such as previous response, age, weight etc.  For me the factors were that I egg shared so they wanted me to produce maximum numbers plus I was slightly overweight which in their experience they said I needed the higher dose as how much you weigh affects your oestrogen levels because some of it is absorbed by fat cells rendered useless apparently!

Sam, any thoughts about when you'll be going again?

Hi everyone xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

It  probably won't be til next year at least, Yvonne. After buying the new house and me being on Mat leave we have been eating into our saving massively so given the current financial climate we want to reserve any of our other savings for paying mortgages if we lose any tenants!

The girls in the flat in Macclesfield are only at AZ for a year so we will definitely lose them at the end of August, whilst it's a great flat for sharers with 3 large double bedrooms and 2 bathrooms, there are no guarantees we will find other tenants so easily. And then our tenant in Sandbach works for Bentley so he could lose his job at any time and he is German so may just return home  

The shops have both signed new leases so hopefully their businesses can survive the credit crunch- they've both been there for over 20 years so hopefully they'll be alright.

We are probably being over cautious but I'd rather just work for a year and get some money in the bank. Plus we just want to enjoy Tilly for the time being.

have you got everything ready, yet? Have you done a nursery or are you going to leave it in case you move? You must be so excited! Is SS behaving better? Is he excited about having a baby brother?

x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Typical, just typed a reply and the server crashed because the forum was suffering to "high stress"  

Sounds like you have a plan!  And you never know what can happen between now and next year when you least expect it    

I think AZ have a list in HR of house shares, might be worth giving them a call and putting your name down?  Feel for the bloke at Bentley, he must be quite nervous at the minute the way things are.

Everything's amost ready, just got a couple of things to get now and then the washing machine will be going full pelt when I finish work.... joy!  Going to leave a nursery until we move which is likely to be after the baby's born now.  I ended up at the antenatal clinic strapped to a monitor half the afternoon yesterday because he decided to play hide and seek and hadn't moved since Thursday night so by mid-morning I was getting a bit panickey.  Typically I looked a fool when as soon as the sensor pads were on he was trying to wriggle out from under them (he's not got enough room now though, ha   )  The trace was registering braxton hicks so she thinks that's why he went quiet, little monkey!

SS behaving on and off.... currently okay but he's on final warning after doing another disappearing act the other week.  We found him at the other side of town on Priory Lane by the leisure centre.  Think he's learnt his lesson (for now anyway), he was in tears when we found him cos he had no idea where he was or how to get home    He's just starting to get excited again about smurfy now.  When he found out he was getting a brother and not a sister he basically started ignoring the fact I was pg.  Even the m/w was trying to encourage him at one of my appts when she listened to the heartbeat and he just sat there sulking and wouldn't answer her!  I think it makes a difference now he can "feel" bits of the baby when I put his hand on different parts of my bump when he's wriggling and show him where feet and knees and his bum and things are.  I think after the birth it's going to go one way or another and he'll either want to be here more or we won't see much of him but I can't figure out which way he's heading yet.  Like I said to DH though, if he decides not to come as often, at his age there's not much we can do about it - he goes to high school this year so it's not like a little one where they have no choice in the matter.  As long as he knows he can change his mind any time that's all that matters.

Just realised that Tilly will be 1 soon    How fast has that come around?!?!

xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sounds like it's all systems go and you have everything ready. You are doing the right thing with the Nursery- I spent ages getting a nursery together for her in the flat and she never even slept in it!! She was in with us until she was 4 1/2 months   Until her travel cot couldn't support her weight any longer  

It's easy to worry about things, I went in a couple of weeks before giving birth 'cos I thought my waters had broken   fortunately they are used to it  

God Priory lane is miles from yours isn't it  you must have been worried   I'm sure he'll be fine when bubs arrives. 

Anyway off to enjoy some TV and a glass or Red


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

The midwife was lovely, I felt sooo neurotic though when he started moving straight away  

Priory Lane is 10 mins by car and he'd gone off on his bike    We're just off Park Lane so quite a way from home.  I don't think he'll be wandering that far in a hurry though, he frightened the life out of himself  

Enjoy your wine, I'm getting to the point where I'm starting to miss my vodka and orange now (and goats cheese, brie and a nice medium steak   ), feels like forever since I've had a drink!


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Yvonne - you've got so much patience with SS   they can be such hard work sometimes, then lovley at other times 

Sam - will you be having a little party for Tilly's Birthday?

Hi Helenmarie and Dawnf and everyone else

I went to see sis and her baby yesterday - she is so lovely! i cant belive she is six months already! I asked sis if she was planning another soon and she said she didn't want to till i got pg otherwise she'd feel mean having two if i had none   

George x


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi all

just saying Hi hope you are all ok

not read back yet so will do and be back soon

Love Em X


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi girls, thanks for the comments.

I am starting to feel very uncomfortable now and its only day 4 of the stimulatiion drugs!  I am back at the hospital tomorrow for blood tests.  This is all very new to me having the long protocol.  Any ideas as to how I can feel more comfortable!!! 

Dawnx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Dawnf- plenty of water, this will help you from getting OHSS.


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Sam.

Dawnx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Sam- can't blame you in being over cautious and saving until next year, everything is so unpredictable at the moment! Hopefully a little miracle might happen in the meantime then you won't need as many pennies 

Yvonne- Can't believe you've only got 3 weeks at work its whizzed past!!!  

Dawn- hope you are managing plenty of water & your bloods are OK tomorrow  

Sarah- not long for you now  

Iccle, George, Flower, Em, HelenMarie, Millwill & anyone Ive missed hope you are having a good weekend xx

My GP agreed to prescribe my drugs for this tx, however as I am such a high dose of Gonal F & Menopur (the expensive ones) the computer system wouldn't let him prescribe the full amount just a weeks worth, I am waiting for a call tomorrow from the pharmacist when they are in stock. If there has been no hitches then my GP said that he would do another prescription when I need it   I am getting nervous now as my AF is due next Sunday!!! I have everything crossed now and will stay that way for hopefully the next few months    I actually feel like I am about to start my AF now perhaps the cycloprogynova can bring it early but I don't think it should   Oh, well we soon find out!  Sorry went on a bit if a waffle then  

Love to all xxxx


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi all, sorry not read back but I hope everyone OK...

I have had my protocol sent through for FET. The ISCI was 3 weeks long from start to ET, this is about 7 weeks!! And it says I can't start till day 21. So I have to wait. And I am no good at waiting!! I have already waited since BFN in Nov and it all just seems to take forever. Ho hum. Lets just hope it works this time!!

Can anyone tell me, I have got the invoice from CARE for the drugs.. if I want a private prescription to take to Boots, do I just take the invoice to the GP or do I need something else??

Hope you all keeping warm on this very cold weekend!!

xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Chablis - bl**dy hell thats a long tx program! fingers crossed you get to start soon  

George x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Chablis, good things come to those who wait    Will CARE write you a private presciption? I don't know if GP's write private prescriptions, but I'm not sure? If its private isnt' it easier to get your drugs straight from CARE?


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Evening all,

Dawn, a hot water bottle is also good both for relieving discomfort and keeping the uterus area warm is meant to be good for the follies as well.

LL, that's great news about your GP prescribing, will save you a small fortune!

Chablisgal, the private prescription is a different form to the invoice.  If you phone them up they will transfer the drugs on to a private prescription and then you just take it wherever you're buying the drugs from.  I had to get a private prescription from them for my utrogestan as my GP was allowed to prescribe them once I had an ongoing pg but she had to see the prescription and not the invoice for her to be able to transfer it to an NHS prescription so a pharmacist will be the same.  Before you decide where to get them from it's worth shopping around different pharmacies - I believe Care is actually quite competitive nowadays on drugs prices because of the deal they have with healthcare at home.

Off to go and get my tea now - I'm going to go and treat myself to a take away seeing as though DH is working tonight.  Truth be told I am just feeling too lazy to cook for myself tonight    Have a nice big bag of mini eggs for afters as well, yum!

Yvonne xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Enjoy your take away Yvonne   Ive just had a chinese & a creme egg   I can't stop eating on these cycloprogynova!!!!! 
Yes CARE's prices seem good, the Gonal F & Menopur is £16.40 a Vial don't think its any cheaper anywhere else?


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hiya you guys
Remember me?

I kind of feel a bit weird about posting on here anymore. A bit concerened about appearing insensetive.

Anyway I'm on ******** if anyone wanted to keep in touch

Gemma 
xxxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Huge congrats Gemma!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Niamh, nice to hear from you again  

we need details boy or girl, how old etc etc....

I still around in the hope that Tilly keeps people motivated and offer the same support I got   i'll undestand though if you want me to P**s off  

x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls, 

Niamh - Congratulations to your and your DH  

Sam, don't go anywhere please   You are a huge help and inspiration to all of us on here xxx

xxxx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Well went for my blood test yesterday and the nurse rang to say that my bloods were low and that I'm to continue with the dosage of 375 for the next 3 nights.  Back on Thurs for a scan and more blood tests - feeling like a pin cushion now! 



Dawn.


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Dawn   hang in the girl


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Aw Dawn, it does start to a bit much doesn't it! Not much longer now though   xx

Its a bit quite at the moment   Hope everyone is OK xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi gang

Iccle One, hope you are OK- have you been able to get any of your test done yet..?

LL and Dawnf, how's it going?   

Em, have you got a bump yet? I just felt fat until I was about 16 weeks   I was desperate to look pregnant and it was only when i was about 21 weeks that people dared to ask  

Flower   I know you are doing great  

Yvonne, not long at all now until you finish work... I was SO bored the first 2 weeks I went to work one day and did my tax return 9 months before it was due   Enjoy it though, it is the last time you will ever be able to do things whenever you want to without considering someone else  Remember I am off Thursdays and Fridays so if you fancy a coffee I'll see you in Nero's ( they have a loyalty card scheme)  

Hi George, Sarah, Chablis , helenmarie and co

absolutely shattered, joined the gym a few weeks ago so going 3 times a week and working is wearing me out   Tilly brought home her first piece of 'art' today- it went straight on the kitchen wall, I was so proud. It made me remember just how lucky I am   I so want you all to experience it, please don't give up too easily  

x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Girls

Sam, Good for you getting to the gym 3 times a week!! You must be exhausted   Although they say the more you exercise the less tired you become? Don't know I have never been much of a one for exercise   Aw, bless Tilly and her first creative masterpiece, will you frame it? I wish I had done that with my boys first pics now, never thought at the time  
Hows work going have you settleback into it?

Dawn, hows it gone today? x

Love to everyone else, hope you are all doing OK xxxx 

As for me I have just taken my last (hopefully) Cycloprogynova. I'm waiting for AF to show her face now so I can have my FSH levels tested and scan on day 1. I am   that they are going to be alright and a can start stimming     Should be due on Sunday but not sure if these tablets will cause AF to arrive early or late, just like torture waiting now, Hey ho!! Patience is a virtue!!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Dawnf, fingers crossed for your scan today  

LL, hope AF arrives on time  

Sam, no wonder you're knackered, the thought of going to the gym is making me yawn    I love Nero's hot chocolate so I'm sure I'll definitely see you in there when I finish    Do you go in the morning's or afternoon's?  I decided to work from home again this afternoon in case the snow comes back (plus I'm getting a bit bored at work and putting off the great big pile of filing which is more or less all I've got left to do   )

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Yvonne

I usually go in on a Thursday morning. There is a new manager though and she bi**hes about the buggies   I have spent a fortune in there since being on Mat leave  

Dawnf, LL   

x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Cheeky moo    They should be grateful for the custom seeing as though there's that much competition in town - all we'll be left with soon is places for coffee and no shops the way the town centre's going!  No doubt I'll be instantly recognisable with my waddle and my bump but I'll PM you first so you don't think you're being approached by a weirdo


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Sorry I haven't been around much over the last coupke of weeks. My dad was rushed into hospital and has been in for 2 weeks now. I am shattered as I've been working 8 until 6 and then hospital visiting straight afterwards. Can't believe he's been in for over 2 weeks and they still haven't done anything with regards to tests to get to the bottom of whether its his heart or blood clots on his lungs. Boo to the NHS once again!!  

LL - OMG we really are in sync, I am due for my AF on Sunday too, so they'll start me on the steroids on day 1 and low dose aspirin and then monitor me and wait for signs of ovulation. Fingers crossed for us both hey  

I had a horrible dream the other night (probs cos I'm fretting about the FET), I dreamt that Paul split up with me a day before ET and that he was being a real pig about the embies and wouldn't let me have them put back. I woke up really upset and I was really clingy with Paul.

Chablis - When are you starting your FET, do you know yet?

Iccle - I hope you are ok sweetie xxxx

Dawn - Hello. How did your scan go?

Sam - How are things now you're back at work??

Yvonne - Count down is progressing!!!!!

Hi to everyone else. Sorry that I haven't had chance to read back through. I have just been sooooooo tired when I've been getting back from the hospital. 

Love to you all

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls, 

Sarah- wooh, your right we are in complete synch!!! So is it when you show ovulation signs they transfer your snow babies? Positive thoughts for us both     This has got to be our 3rd time lucky xx

Dawn - any news from yesterday? x

Wish me luck I'm off ice skating now   I had an urge come over me last week so 3 of us are going!! Not been for about 18 yrs so should be funny, I couldnt skate very well then so doubt I will be like Torvill & Dean today   Just hope I dont get any injuries  

 Love to all xxx


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello
Sorry for barging into your thread but I have a quick question that you might know the answer to...
I'm live in London and am ARGC. I got my BFP a week ago and am currently having my hcg tested every other day. Thing is I had planned a weekend in Manchester with friends up there but I need a blood test on Sunday. Do any of you know of any hospitals that will turn around a blood test on a Sunday?? I'd need to fax it to ARGC Sunday afternoon. I've called Care and while the lovely nurse was happy to help she said that I wouldn't get the results til Monday.
Any help very much appreciated or I'll be missing visiting your lovely city and I have been really looking forward to it!
Lots of luck to all of you.
Sarah


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Evening all,

Sarah, so sorry to hear about you dad, really hope he's on the mend now  

LL, you be careful going ice skating missus    We don't want you doing any damage to yourself!

Sarah (Baileybird), Care probably only have a skeleton staff in on a Sunday hence why you wouldn't get the result until Monday.  You could try St Mary's?  Or possibly just ring round the other private hospitals and get your consultant to fax a referral over if needed?  Sorry not much help!  Congrats on your BFP xx

Hi everyone else, back off to veg in front of the TV  

Yvonne xx


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Yvonne
Thanks so much, I'll give St Mary's a call in the morning. Good thought re private hospitals too  
Congratulations on your pregnancy and lots of luck for the birth of your little boy.
x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

LL & Sarah - how funny your both in sync! hoe its going well for you both       

Sarah - hope your dad is ok   

LL - did you go skating at altrincham? we were ment to go this weekend but DH has done his back in   

Sam - well done you on your three time a week gym schedule! you must be very motivated! are you doing classes or 'machines' ? i've started back at the gym and am doing body pump twice a week - i think its great for chaning your body shape and toning up   

Hi Yvonne, Dawn, Chablis and everyone else

George x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

Sarah - Hows your dad   xx

Yvonne - I'm pleased to see your taking it easy x

George - Yes I went to Altrincham, I really enjoyed it except ....... When I was still in the middle of the rink I slipped and fell on my coccyx   It hurt A LOT and I am very sore today & my neck hurts. I know it's my own fault!!! Do you skate /have your own skates George? If not I strongly advise asking for the figure skating hire skates, once I had fallen someone said that I had the speed skates on and they should have given me the figure skates!!! I changed them and I was off like a whizz, there's much more balance and control, only wish I'd have known that before the fall!! Oh, and if you go on a Wednesday Dancing on Ice practice there, they just section an area off for them  

No sign of AF yet just hope she arrives on time tomorrow   Right I'm off to rest my aches now  

Love to Sam, Iccle, Flower, Chablis, Dawn and everyone else xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

LL - no, i hold the edge all the way round - last time i went was with school and i fell and winded my self   

                 

An AF dance for you...


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi girls,

Just to keep you updated, I went Thurs for a scan and blood test - I had 10 follicles, 2 of which were very small, 3 quite small and 5 growing okay.  I have been back this morning for another scan and 5 are doing okay, 2 are not going anywhere and the other 3 are growing but at a much slower speed.  My stimms have been reduced for tonight and then reduced again tomorrow and I'm back on Mon for yet another scan, with egg collection hopefully on Wed.   

LL - hope you are taking it easy after your ice skating!

Sarah - I hope you are okay and that your dad is recovering.

Sam - bless Tilly, I bet her art work is pride of place, my fridge door is covered with my nephews art work!

Love to all

Dawn
xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Afternoon ladies

Well AF arrived yesterday (with a vengeance  ). Started taking my steroids 20mg of prednisolone and low dose aspirin. Felt quite icky but that may just have been that I was really rough with my AF. I've got to go for a scan on Friday (the 13th  ) to check my lining and then over next weekend I will be doing ovulation tests and as soon as I've ovulated my iccle snowbabies will be thawed. I am sooooooo nervous. I think I am mainly scared about whether my snowbabies are going to thaw.
My dad came home last night too, he's not right but they've sent him home anyway. I have lost all faith in the NHS. On the plus side of things it's his 70th today so we're taking him out for dinner now. Thanks for all your kind words girls xxxx

LL - How are you sweetie, any sign of AF yet?? Are you doing the SP?? We'll probably bump into each other over the next few weeks having bloods and what have you, you'll have to keep me posted with your appointment times and then we can say hello properly.   My scan appointment next friday is at 8.15. How's your tush after your fall ....ouch!!!

Dawn - Hang in there kiddo, what day are you on now??

Sam - How are you my little gym bunny? 

Yvonne  

Hi George what's happening with you Dolly??

Iccle  

Catch you all tomorrow, LL come on that AF!!!!!  

Love Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Afternoon,

Sarah - hang in there too hun.  I'm back Monday for another scan and then hopefully egg collection will be Wednesday with transfer either Fri 13th   or Valentines day .  Enjoy your dinner and glad your dad is home.

LL - any news??

Love to all,

Dawnxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

What do you think of your clinic?​
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174973.msg2798346;topicseen#msg2798346


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

Dawn - Good luck for today, not long to go now xx

Sarah - How are you feeling, any better?   Glad your dad's out of hospital now & hope he enjoyed his meal  

George - There is now only about 1/2 to 1 inch to hold onto its real bad so you have to go for it!!! 

Iccle - Have you had your tests yet? x

Sam, Yvonne, Chablis, Flower & everyone else xxxxx

As for my bum its been difficult to sit on it all weekend   But its a bit better today  

No AF yet!!!!!!!!!! So typical that its late this time when its ALWAYS 28 days   Must be the cycloprogynova? I have been having teasing pains for 3/4 days arrghh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Sarah - I meant to say I'm doing the short protocol, so we will probably bump into each other!! I havent an appointment yet till this stubborn AF Arrives


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

LL - It probs is the cycloprogynova. I always used to get my AF 5 days after finishing it. Come on AF    we're waiting!!!! 
I am feeling tons better now, it must have been my AF as opposed to the steroids as I've been fine since. What drugs are you going on LL? Was the cyclo just a precaution for your FSH?

Dawn - Not long then now hey. The 13th has always been a lucky day for me (I was born on December 13th) so don't worry.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

LL, what are you like?!    Ouchy, hope you're not feeling as sore today.

Sarah, typical NHS    Kicking people out just so they can have the beds back.  Really hope your dad's on the mend - I'm sure having dinner with his princess made him feel better though    Did you go anywhere nice?  Not long now until your scan    

Dawn, keeping everything crossed for EC for you sweetie  

Hi George, Sam, Chablisgal and everyone else  

Am very bored at work now.  I've handed all my stuff over so just around in case anyone has questions the next couple of weeks now.  It's going to go soooooo slowly  

Yvonne xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Sarah - I was put on cycloprogynova just incase FSH has increased, however last time I had it done (May 200 it was 8, so I am hoping it's not any higher. Mr P wont continue this cycle if it's above 10 or I have a cyst. My drugs this time are:- Cycloprogynova, Aspirin, Dexamethasone, oestradoil valerate, Gonal-F 300iu, Menopur 150iu & Buserelin. The reason for this cocktail is because I produced 5 eggs on 1st tx & 6 eggs on 2nd, despite being on maximum dose of Menopur. Mr P classed this as a poor response. However, my GP pointed out that I have 'very luckily' never had any actual fertility issues & became pregnant straight away with both my boys & my 2 ectopics. So apart from the obvious lack of tubes now, there still shouldn't really be any other problems. But who knows whats going on in there  

Yvonne - Thats so frustrating for you so near yet so far!!!! Roll on the next 2 weeks xx

Still no AF


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Well its Finally arrived!! 4 o'clock this morning the raging pain started with avengance   Never had such a painful AF not settled with the pain all day, cant complain though at least she eventually turned up  

I went for a scan & blood test and they were fine so I'm ready to start tonight, just buserelin & steroids tonight then start the stimms tomorrow. I am really doubly scared now it's here, I haven't felt like this on the 2 previous tx's   

Sarah what do you think of Cares new layout? I didn't like the new scanning room, theres not much room & there is nowhere to get changed not very practical especially when you are on day 1 of AF   I must remember to get a skirt to wear for next weeks scan  

Hope everyones OK ? xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

OMG, cant believe I have been coming on FF's for nearly a year & I have only just realised there is a chat room!!!! How slow am I


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

I went for a scan yesterday and blood test and they have decided to keep me on the stimms until Wed, with egg collection Fri and transfer Mon (hopefully).  Feeling at little bit anxious now!

LL - Hope you're feeling okay.  

Sarah - Hope you're doing okay and I'm hoping the 13th will be lucky too!

Yvonne - Enjoy your last few weeks at work - I bet you can't wait. 

Dawnx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

dawn - not long to go now   Do you have another scan today ?


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Getting very anxiuos now  

LL - How are you today, hope AF has calmed down. My AF always arrives at about that time of the morning. Every month I have to take myself downstairs and get the old painkillers and hot water bottle. I can't lie still in bed and I always feel bad about disturbing Paul's sleep too so I go and lie on the sofa and feel sorry for myself. Bad, bad AF's  
Is Dexamethasone another steroid for NK cells then?? I am on prednisolone. How did your first stimms injection go??
I haven't seen the new layout yet. I'll let you know what I think on Friday after my scan. Have they done away with the toilet in the treatment rooms then?? Bu**er, how you supposed to get your trolleys off with any dignity??

Dawn -    How many follies have you got? I am willing you to get lots of lovely juicy eggies. Do you know what time you'll be there on Friday for EC?

Yvonne -   Yeah my dad really enjoyed his meal out on Saturday. He's been ok since they let him come home. I just need him to be ok for the next few weeks while I go through this. He's not at full strength but he's doing ok.
As for work, sit back and chill out now, let the rest of your team do the work now, you've earnt it. You and junior should only be concentrating on brewing up and eating biccies (choccie ones at that...babies love them you know!!)

Sam - How's our little gym bunnie??

Hello George & Chablis what are you two up to?? 

Iccle - If you're looking in   

Love and big hugs

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Sarah - only 2 sleeps till your scan   I'm not 100% sure why I have been given the steroids, I think I remember it could be something to do with lowering my immune system in case it has been fighting the stimms drugs in past tx's?? I would wear a skirt if I were you for your scan it really is quite undignified  

Dawn - hows things going?

Sam, Yvonnne, Chablis, George, Iccle love to you all xxxx  

I have just completed my first round of stimms (just had Buserelin last night) What a performance that was   x2 Menopur x4 gonal F for mixing plus the Buserelin, think I need to start getting tomorrows ready now!! I'm feeling a bit down but I just think thats down to being so apprehensive this time around. And I've got a banging headache that just wont go   Apart from that I'm feeling just fine


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Been for another scan today - I have 10 follies, 1 very mature one and 1 that isn't quite in the mature catergory yet, so hopefully the 8 good ones will contain eggs   .  Just taken my last dose of Bravelle and Buserelin and I have got to inject the Pregnyl tonight at 11.15pm, I'll be propping my eyes open with matchsticks before then, its my bedtime at 10.30!  Egg collection planned for Friday, got to report to reception at 8.00am, keeping everything crossed.

LL - I suffered really bad headaches on the Buserelin.  Hope your doing okay.  

Sarah - Lets hope Friday 13th is our lucky day. 

Love to everyone.

Dawn x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Dawn - Yep I am willing the 13th to be our lucky day    8 follies sounds great hun xxxx

LL - OOohhh nasty injections, yuk! Hope your headache is a little better today, I think that's because of the buserelin.
I am on the steroids due to the fact that both of my previous cycles appeared to be fine, but they still didn't take so rather than sending me for the expensive immune tests DR L just said that he'd treat me for raised immune cells with the prednisolone. It can't hurt can it and it's something different from my previous cycles. After transfer (check me out being optimistic) I'll be on Clexane injections too, to thin my blood and hopefully help with implantation.
I'll get my skirt at the ready for tomorrow.

S xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls 

Sarah & Dawn - you sound like your growing those eggies nicely   

LL - great that you are underway again   i'm v. envious and wish i was doing it along with you girls  

Yvonne - wow, you'll be out of there soon, and busy nesting   

Sam - how the gym going? have you tried body pump?

Hi everyone else - no news here (still waiting for May   and getting fed up )

George x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

LL, hope AF is a bit better and the mixing of all those drugs isn't doing your head in too much    Hope the headache's gone - I remember the migraines I got while on the buserelin and having to get DH to stop the car then throwing up at the side of the road one day on the way home from shopping.  

Dawn, good luck for tomorrow   

Sarah, thanks for that, more excuses to eat choccie biccies    Glad your dad is doing okay, you don't need the extra worry at the minute.  Good luck for your scan tomorrow   

Sam, how's the gym going?  

George, keep your chin up sweetie, May will be here before you know it    It always seems like forever when you're kept waiting though doesn't it?  

Hi chablisgal and anyone else I've missed.

Off to get my oversized pj's on now and take my iron tablet like a good girl    Had a check up with the midwife today and all good - got out of there without being told off for a change  

Will be keeping an eye out tomorrow for news on you scan girlies  

Yvonne xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

Just wanted to bob on and say good luck for EC tomorrow Dawn, we're routing for you hun. I've just blown you 13 bubbles for tomorrow xx

George - May will be here in no time babes. 

Yvonne - going getting my jammies on too now xx

Night night lovies

S xxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Dawn - I am thinking about you for you EC today good luck   

Sarah - I have my fingers crossed for you scan today   

Yvonne - I can remember when you had your migraines, cant believe its that long ago now!! x 

George - May will be here before you know it, and we will still all be here to support you through it  

Sam - Are you exhausted yet? Or are you taking it all in your stride  

Chablis - hows things? x

Iccleone - How are you?   

Sorry its short but I'm feeling like cr*p!! Have a cold & the drugs are getting to me this time   Oh well suppose I must have been lucky in the past. I can say though that I can feel a lot of pulling, twisting and tugging in my ovaries so I am hoping that the Gonal-F is working better than the Menopur on it's own, because I've also not had feelings as strong as this on past treatments. Fingers crossed those follies are growing nicely  

Love to all xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Evening ladies

Well my scan was good today, nice thickening uterus lining and she even found a lovely 15mm follie on my left ovary so Ovulation musn't be too far away now. Got some home ovulation tests to do on Saturday and Sunday and then back on Monday morning if I haven't ovulated by then. She showed me my notes too and said that I've got 2 day 2 four cell snowbabies. Just   that they thaw out and continue to divide when the times right.

LL - Pulling and tugging is good, lots of signs of those follies growing   When's your first scan??

Dawn - How did EC go honey??

George - Are you having treatment next at St Mary's or are you having it again at CARE?

Yvonne - Hope DH is spoiling you rotten this weekend for valentines day. Got any plans?? We've just got the M&S dine for 2 thingy. Scallops to start, Rack of lamb and then Raspberry Panacotta (which I can have both of as Paul isn't a sweet person...Yey!!!). He can have my share of the wine.

Sam - You're very quite. Are you around??

Iccle & Chablis   

Going to go and get tea now so catch up tomorrow

Sarah xxxx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hiya Girls

Sorry didn't get chance to update you all yesterday - I was absolutely exhausted!

We got 7 eggs, and we've had the phone call this morning and 6 have fertilised.  We are back on Monday for the transfer....and then the waiting game starts!  I'm keeping everything crossed!  

Sarah - it seems that Fri 13th was a lucky day for us - that's great news and I'll be praying for your snowbabies! 

LL - How are you feeling hun? When do you have your scan??  

Yvonne - thanks for the positive thoughts!  Hope you are okay. 

George - keep your chin up hun. 

Love to all,

Dawn xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

LL, hope you're feeling a bit better now  

Sarah - DH is working all weekend    Will have to think of ways for him to make it up to me    Raspberry panacotta mmmm....... Stock restaraunt in Manchester do a huge one with hazlenuts and caramel sauce   (I've had it the past 2 years running at our works xmas do!) yummy yummy.  Glad your scan went well, sounds like you're nearly there with that nice big follie!  When do your snow babies come out to defrost?   

Dawn, well done on e/c, that's fab.  Keeping everything crossed those little embies keep dividing for you.  Good luck for Monday sweetie  

Hi everyone else.  Off to munch on a huge bowl of cornflakes with loads of cold milk   (don't ask   it seems to be my latest thing   )

Yvonne xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Dawn - That's fabulous news, looks like we'll be on our 2ww together then if all goes to plan with me. Take it easy now until Monday.

Yvonne - I did an ovulation test this morning and the line was only slightly lighter than the test line, so I think tomorrow will be ovulation day. Not sure how it works from there, whether they'll thaw them tomorrow and we'll be back for ET on Monday or whether it'll be Tuesday Who knows!!
We've got a celebration meal booked from work at Stock in March, so I'm going to make a beeline for the Panacotta then...yummmm!!! Hope your cornflakes were good this morning chick xx

LL - How's it going Dolly??

Well I am hoping that my luck is changing, I was listening to the radio this morning and there was a competition for tickets to see the Blow Monkeys (blast from my 80's past) and I got through and won. Dr Robert here I come tomorrow night.

Bye for now
Sarah xxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls, 

Sorry I've been away again, just not been good at all this time around   Feel a little better today though    

Dawn - Well done on you eggies thats really good news, hope you've not been too sore, what time is your transfer tomorrow?  

Sarah - Looks like everthing is going well so far, have you tested today? Not long until your snowbabies come home xx Have a good time tonight, hope you're on a lucky streak  

Yvonne - This next week must be your last? Bet you are counting down the hours   x

Sam - Hows things? Hope everything is OK you've been quite xx  

George, chablis and anyone Ive missed xxxx

I am feeling a little better today just have really bad wind   Haven't had this before maybe its because I'm on Gonal F this time I have read it can be a side effect   

My scan is on Tuesday I'm nervous and just have everything crossed that there is some good follies growing down there as there will be no upping my dose as I'm on the max


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello 

Did Ovulation test again today and still the surge line was lighter than the control line so not ovulated today. I could have sworn that it was going to be today aswell because I was in bad pain last night  and couldn't get comfy in bed because of it. Never mind, back at the clinic first thing tomoz so we'll test again then. Fingers crossed, I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo impatient, I just want to get on with it.

LL   Oh hun, sounds like you are having a yukky time with it this time. Hang in there, come Tuesday and you've seen lots of lovely follies you'll feel tons better. I always hate the run up to the first scan too. Keep that hot water bottle on your tummy whenever you're sat down and plenty of Pineapple juice.

Dawn - How are you today, what time is ET for you tomorrow matey?? Good luck with it   

Hiya George, Chablis and Iccle, Flower and Sam, hope you've all had nice weekends.

Got to go and delve into my wardrobe now and see what might be suitable for my eighties throw back night out.

Love & big hugs 

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Sarah - why does it always seem to take longer when you're waiting for it to happen?? i won a bottle of wiskey on Friday! i dont even like the stuff (i'll give it to someone else i think) i'm going to have a FET at care 1st then maybe join the St Mary's waiting list (as its now only 18 weeks) if it doesn't work. 

LL - i'm sure there'll be loads of lovely follies there on tuesday  

Dawn - good luck for ET tomorrow   

Hi Yvonne, Chablis, Sam and everyone else

Thanks for all you kind words - it makes it sooooooooo much better when i can chat to you girls  

George x


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Evening Girls,

I have my ET booked for 11.30 tomorrow.  The hospital will ring me in the morning just to confirm we have viable embroys to transfer...I so anxious and feeling very protective of them!!!

The consultant has said that no change in diet/lifestyle will improve my chances of implantation once the embroys are transferred - have you girlies been told anything different?

George - I'm thinking of you   and 18 weeks will fly by.

Sarah - wishing you lots of luck tommorrow and it would be great if we are on our 2ww together.  Hope you enjoyed The Blow Monkeys.  

Yvonne - Hope you enjoyed your cornflakes!!!  

LL - thinking of you and hope you are feeling better - I'm keeping everything crossed for you on Tues.   

Love to all,

Dawn xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

Dawn - Hope ET went well, how did you go on?? 

Well I went back this morning and I had ovulated yesterday, so ET is booked in for Thursday afternoon. They'll thaw Nikita and Natasha the siberian snowbabies out on Thursday morning, so fingers crossed that they do ok.

George - Ewwwww I can't stand Whiskey either. Nice that we won something though hey!! The gig was good last night, they've changed a bit and gained some weight, lost some hair etc but they sounded great. It was quite funny though as it was mainly "women of a certain age". I must have been very young when I liked the Blow Monkeys  

LL - How we doin sweetie? I am routing for you for your scan tomorrow. I'll check in at lunch tomoz to see how you went on. 

Hello everybody else, gotta dash as I have sneaked on at work 

Love
Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Dawn - Hope it all went well today, cant wait to hear xx

Sarah - thats brilliant news, you must be so excited   Oh its all happening now!!! 

Yvonne, George, Sam, Chablis & Flower xx Lots of love and hugs  

I've had some very sad news today, my Brother & SIL have lost there baby   I am so upset for them both isn't life so cruel   I will now also find it difficult to talk about my tx as I don't wont to upset them. 

I have my scan in the morning so I will try and update in the afternoon, I am just hoping its good news and plenty has been going on. I have to say that I feel like more has happened this time


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls, 

ET went well today, we had the phone call this morning to let us know we still had viable embryos for transfer.  None other than Professor Brian Lieberman carried out the transfer - hope its a good sign! .  We had 2 8 cell embryos put back into their rightful place and we had 3 to freeze which I was overjoyed at as our last cycle we had no snowbabies.

Got to carry out the test on 4th March - it feels like its a lifetime away!  

Sarah, I'm keeping everything crossed for Nikita and Natasha!!! 

LL - I am so sorry to hear about your brother and SIL.  I'm hoping that your scan tomorrow reveals lots of lovely follies growing.  I hope you are feeling better too! 

Love to all, 

Dawnxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Congratulations Dawn, and how lucky to get 3 snowbabies too!!! Wow Professor Lieberman you were lucky   Hope you are getting those feet up now and getting plenty of rest. Hopefully wont be long until Sarah & myself join you on the dreaded wait!!! xx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hello, 
Sorry that I am such a " part timer" on this thread.  I need to catch up with all the news. I've been keeping a low profile as I think that I have been in denial that tx is about to start again. I am so dreading it this time as I know that this is our last fresh attempt due to age. I'm still not convinced that it is the right thing to do  but DH has ruled out DE so this is our last hope... and one that Mr L thinks we should hold onto. Due to start short protocol sometime from Sat onwards if AF behaves. Going to blast this time so not holding out lots of hope as I think that this might show up our problem... I think that my old eggs give up after 3 days! Oh I sound so defeatist but this whole thing can zap you of energy !! 
I will pick myself up by the weekend and be more positive I am sure

Good Luck to those on the 2ww or near to it.
Anyone going to be tx around my time?
Love Bright Eyes


----------



## northern gal (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Would you mind if I joined you?

Me and DH went through our first ICSI cycle in November, we were so confident and so postive as was our consultant. Each step of our cycle went text book perfect, but sadly we were brought back down to earth with the arrival of AF 3 days before test date. As some will know words just cannot explain the pain that you feel when the test confirms what you already know  

After the tears and pain came the questions of what did I do wrong and blaming myself. After seeing Mr Lowe he explained that there was no answer to my questions and that I should not blame myself. 

So............after picking ourselves up and regaining our strength and energy we are ready to carry on this fight to get what we want so so much.

We are going for FET this month....... AF arrived today,  on time as usual and I phoned Care to let them know. Scan and blood tests are booked for next Thursday!!!!!!!! I am excited but scared and nervous too and could really do with some support from you lovely ladies...

I have cut out the caffeine and have started acupuncture and don't know what else I can do to make my body a warm place that my precious little embryos would want to stay in.

Best wishes to all going through tx.

Love and  

northern gal


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Bright eyes - nice to hear from you again   I know its really easy to say & hard to do, but please try to keep positive     Its good that you are going to blasts and I am sure your eggies will make it. Lets hope your AF arrives soon as the waiting doesn't help. Keep in touch xxxx

Northen gal - Hello & welcome   Sorry to hear about your first cycle, its so hard isn't it   It certainly wont be because of anything you had done though as you know it's all out of your hands. Not long then until your FET I'm sure Sarah will give your any advice she can on this as she due to have her snowbabies back on Thursday. xx

Sam, I am getting worried now it's not like you not to be here, is everything OK?   xx

Dawn - I hope you are resting xx

Love to George, Sarah, Yvonne, Chablis, Flower & anyone I've missed xxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello again,

Well I am back and Im really pleased, so far I have 9 follies a couple are small yet though. This is the best response I have had so I so happy. I go back on Thursday & depending on the outcome EC will be Saturday or Monday. Not much longer no, just hope they carry on growing well


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

LL - thats fab news, I have been thinking of you this morning hoping that everything goes well.

Sarah - how you doing hun?

Bright Eyes - I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.  I know how you feel and it certainly does zap the energy out of you.  Keep positive  

Northern Gal - Hi, I am also relatively new to this thread and I have found the girls on here so supportive.  I found on my last IVF cycle that I felt quite lonely, but being able to share your fears, feelings etc, with girls that are going through the same thing as you - well, its worked wonders for me this time round.  

I am sat at home, decided to take a few days off work to chill, DH keeps ringing to check I'm okay - he's starting to do my head in now!

Dawn xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Alison at Care has just phoned and my ET is booked for 3.45 on Thursday. My stomach keeps doing a flip every time I think about it. Please, please, please thaw snowbabies!!   

LL – Fantastic news on those follies, It’s going to be a good month for us I’m sure. Roll on EC!
Oh that’s such sad news for your brother and sister in law  

Dawn   You go girl, fab news. Hope they’re snuggling down nicely now for the next 9 months xxxx

Bright Eyes   Lovely to hear from you honey. Dr L is my doctor too and he’s lovely isn’t he. Hopefully there will be a gang of us on here in the next month or so with BFP’s!! It’s got to be our turn I’m sure xx

Northern Gal   Hello and welcome to the thread. I am just about to have my FET on Thursday so I know how you’re feeling. I have done all of the acupuncture and Reiki, eating organic etc on all of my fresh attempts and I’m not sure that it made any difference. It helped my psychologically to think that I was helping myself and it also really relaxed me. This time I’ve just been eating sensibly and drinking lots of water and getting loads of rest. Not done any alternative therapies this time around.  You’ve got lots of lovely snowbabies so that’s great in itself. Good luck and keep us posted xx

Hello to the rest of the gang, hope you’re all ok. 

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Evening all,

Hi Bright Eyes, I think there will be plenty of people around for the 2ww so there'll be someone around all the time I'm sure.  Keep positive, this might just be the one for you if you're taking them to blasts, your little embies might just do that bit better.   

Northern Gal, hi and welcome.  Mr L is a sweetie isn't he?  He will look after you - as will us girlies!

LL, you're doing so well.  That's a great response and I'm sure the smaller ones will catch up    Really sorry to hear about your brother and SIL  

Dawn, DH's what are they like?    Suppose they feel a bit helpless throughout tx so he probably thinks he's doing his bit    Make sure he brings you plenty of choccie to make up for the head pecking  

Sarah, great news sweetie.  I'm sure Nikita and Natasha will thaw just fine and they'll be back where they belong before you know it  

Sam, hope everything's okay - I'm with LL, it's not like you to be so quiet, we're missing you!

3 more days to go, hooorrrraaaaayyyyy.  I am soooo bored at work, nothing left to do as all handed over so sat twiddling my thumbs and wandering around everyone's offices distracting them instead  

Hi to anyone I've missed.

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry everyone, just so busy now I'm back at work and still gyming 3 days a week! never get to sit down these days  

Good news is I'm really enjoying work and Tilly absolutely loves nursery which is great.

Godd lots going on round here good luck Dawnf, LL, Swinny and bright eyes   

Yvonne, 3 days OMG, this time last year I was getting ready to wind down and now I'm back already- time flies... How are things going with the house have you got it on the market yet? It looks like things are starting to sell again.. Are you all ready?

Iccle, how are you? Have you had any test results yet?

Em, how's that bump? Getting big yet?  

George not long until May..

Anyway must fly, hi to anyone I've missed  

Sam


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome backs!  
LL - lets hope those follies keep expanding  and give you a bumper crop.
Northern Girl - welcome too. I think most of us have all done things by book and still have no luck. I really think that it can be a lottery. I always feel that if I do what I should then I won't beat myself up if things don't work.. at least I've tried. I too have done the healthy food, no booze, no cafeine, accupunture.. even the crazy things we think might help like lots of pineapple, milk and nuts! At the end of the day.. what will be will be.. whether we like it or not? 
Dawn - good luck on the 2ww   Make the most of a good DH. Mine is useless with tx and causes me more stress!
Sorry if missed anyone buty still trying to catch up on all the news I missed whilst hibernating!
Got to wait in for the drugs tomorrow.. what a way to spend a birthday! 
Love Bright Eyes


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Should have added, that by the time I got to my 2nd  IVF I had given up on the acu, excessive vitamins, fad dieting and was basically eating a normal but healthy diet and had just adopted a 'che sera sera' type attitude in that I really had no control over things and what would be, would be... Also we told NO ONE.

I was taking DHEA and baby aspirin alongside my drugs but that was my only concession to 'alternative' drugs. I even drank a couple of glasses of red wine for the first days of stims. I did drink lots of water. But I got my BFP

I really believe that if it's going to work, it's going to work, if it's not- its not and having acu, eating lots of protein, nuts pineapple etc etc will not make a tiny jot of difference.

The best thing you can do is try and relax as much as possible. I know it's hard but it's not impossible and it is essential. Don't tell people- they will work you up by constantly asking- 'did it work' every day throughout your 2ww- it just puts you under additional pressure.

At the end of the day I just got lucky, unfortunately it's a numbers game I was one of those lucky people that fell into the 38% (or whatever CARE's current success rate is).

Good luck to all of you

x


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Sam -can I ask what DHEA is and also did Care prescribe this along with the baby aspirin?

Bright Eyes - Happy Birthday! 

Yvonne - not long to go now!!!  DH is providing the choccies, bless him - mini eggs actually, which are my favourite and I'm having no problems whatsoever munching my way through bags of them!!! 

Sarah - sending you lots of   and  for tomorrow - I'll be thinking of you for ET.

LL - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow - hope your scan reveals lots of lovely follies.  How have you been feeling?

Love to all

Dawnx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi all

I'm a bit of a stranger at the moment   i just don't seem to have the energy anymore, i'm knackered by the time i get in from work!

hope you are all ok

not been up to much, had a couple of scans cos i've got a cyst on my ovary but it seems to be behaving so don't need to see anyone now till my 20 week scan in about a month.

i've had to go and but myself some bigger trousers cos i was struggling to move in my normal ones, i've got a little bump now and it's getting harder to hide  

anyway just saying hiya and i'll be back soon

love Em X


----------



## northern gal (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi girls,

Thank you all for your kind and warm welcome.

Normally I am a firm believer in if its meant to happen then it will, but we want this baby so so much that I am prepared try anything that might help. 

I am having a natural FET, which I am thankful for but it still feels so weird not to have to do anything or take anything until the little embies thaw!!

Looks like there is quite a few of us having tx at the moment so no doubt we will probably bump into each other in the waiting room!!

Sending you all some  

Love and 

northern gal xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning,

Just a quickie to say good luck Sarah, I will be thinking of you and your precious ones today    

I will catch up later promise xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Girls

Well I am still shaking the phone just went and Paul had to answer it as I thought I was going to be sick. Good news one of my snowbabies survived and is perfect so all set for my transfer at 3.45 today.

I have been up since 6 this morning and the house has been cleaned to within an inch of its life. Couldn't sit still waiting for the clinic to phone. 

Well its now two weeks off work and I'm going to chill and enjoy my 2ww as much as I can.

LL - Hiya hun, how did your scan go today?? Are they growing nicely??    You are going to be just behind me and Dawn with your 2ww. Lets hope we get lots of BFP's this month   

Bright Eyes -   sweetie. Are you doing anything nice??

Em - Lovely to hear from you, glad its all going well. We need to see a bump piccie

Yvonne - whoo hoo, 3 more days!!! Hope that'll be me in 8 months or so   

Sam -  . Glad to hear you're back in the swing of things and that Tilly loves nursery xxx

Dawn - I take DHEA too, it's a substance that is found naturally in our systems but depletes as we age. It helps with vitality etc and so the theory is that it helps to restore healthy egg production. I have to say that I noticed a marked difference in my embies after taking it. My consultant Dr Lowe was non-commital about it but didn't really mind me carrying on taking it. I also took baby aspirin like Sam.

Anyway, going to go and chill for a bit now, might go for a nice walk to take my mind off things

Love to you all 

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Sarah - great news about your snowbaby - I will be keeping everything crossed for you hun.    

Dawnx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good luck Sarah      

x


----------



## Pips1983 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies, back again.  Recieved my protocol this morning from Mr Sedler.  Looks like i am starting on Buserelin on Day 17 of my cycle for 14 days.  As some of you will know this is our 1st attempt at ISCI, so just wondering on Day 1 of my cycle do i just ring up the clinic and let them know my cycle has started!!  Will i got back to the clinic between now and starting my drugs (am guessing so to be thought how to inject). All it says in my covering letter is i need to pay for my drugs so they can arrange for these to be sent (but i am not starting my treatment until April).  Any help with regard to what happens next would be very much appreicated.  Was suprised my drugs where not as expensive as thought, just below £500 

Pippa xx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Luck Sarah.. keeping everything crossed and hope ET went ok.   
I had a quiet birthday as DH is away, my parents are away and is it is half term most of my pals were away! Had to wait in AM for the drugs delivery and then went and had a huge coffee and cake in the garden centre! Then had a " ping-ping" dinner treat from M and S! Did go the the gym in between so did not feel too guilty! Just waiting now for AF so I can call in with day 1 and get jabbing!
Love to Everyone 
Bright Eyes


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Gilrs

Dawn - hope the ET went well now your PUPO!! and snow babies too (hope you wont need them   ) 

Sarah - hope your ET went well too

LL - how sad gor your bro and SIL, a horrible thing to happen to anybody   sounds like those follies are coming on nicely!

Bright Eyes -   really hope this is the one for you   

Hi Northern Gal - good luck with your FET, please let me know how it goes as i'm having a FET in May, fingers crossed x 

Yvonne - whoooo hoooo, not long left at work now.......

Sam - your very good sticking tio three times a week! good for you!

Hi everyone else, no news from me - i'm thinking of chasing up st. mary's following my blood tests for recurrent m/c..... also got to do another blood test for the Sheffield Centre (hope its just routine)

George x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Evening girls,

Sarah - I hope all went well today, and you are resting   xx

Pips - You can phone for your drugs when you are ready, then when the arrive (usually you can have next day delivery) you phone the clinic to arrange an injection teach. Its not long till April now you'll be surprised how quickly it will be here  

Bright Eyes - Happy Birthday    did you get anything nice?

Sam - glad you are OK, I thought you must have been busy   You must be getting pretty fit by now!! Has Tilly made lots of friends? x

Yvonne - Is it your last day tomorrow? You must be excited now  

Dawn -  Good to see your DH is looking after you by providing plenty of mini eggs,   Love them too!! How are you feeling?

Northen gal - do you have a FET day yet? x

Em - Nice to see you   Aw little bump showing   Hope you start feeling less tired soon x

George - I would chase St Marys, did they not say how long it would be x

Iccle -  

Flower -  

Right, you won't believe this but my SIL was asked to go for a scan to make sure everything had 'gone' (hate that term) and would you believe it there was the baby and it's little hb going strong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They didn't have an explanation & she didn't even see a doctor, they just said they would see her again at 12 weeks!! I am still in shock!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its unbelievable isn't it??   I am just over the moon   

At my scan today I was very confused   (doesn't take much) She said that the other sonographer had documented 3 on the right and 6 on the left. However I remember quite clearly that she did my left 1st and there was 3 & my right 2nd there was 6 because I commented that its unusual as my right doesn't normally respond that well at all its normally more on my left. I was so confused   Now it's something like 5 on left & 5 on the right mostly all good sizes which is totally different from the other day?? 

She had to scan my right ovary externally so not sure how accurate it is, but 1 follie measured 20mm. So they said EC will be Monday, do you think that follie will last that long    Also I don't have anymore scans now as they have changed there procedure and said they can estimate the growth of the follies between the 1st and 2nd scans when I will be ready for EC. They also haven't done any bloods since my day 1 scan as they aren't doing them anymore either?? I don't feel totally confident with this but who am I to argue?  

Sorry to waffle on  

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## northern gal (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Sarah - good luck with the ET, sending you loads of .

LL - wow thats fantastic news for your SIL , good luck with your... EC on monday.

I have an acupuncture apppointment booked for the morning and am really looking forward to that. At my first appointment last week Catherine Swales was worried that she would not be able to relax me as I am normally very hyper - but guess what she worked her magic and I actually nodded off.

I have my first scan and blood tests booked for next Thursday and thats as far ahead I can look right now....

Love and  

northern gal


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Sorry I've not been around for a few days, had a hell of a week    First on Wednesday Ady's jaw dislocated (it pops out every so often because it's damaged from his arthritis but usually pops straight back in) and Macc hospital couldn't get it back in so we got shipped off to Wythenshawe at 11pm at night to the on call maxillo-facial specialist.  Eventually they managed to get it back in but they think a little bone is fractured which a scan will confirm at his follow up next week (nothing they can do even if it is fractured) so didn't get home until 4am.  Obviously didn't go into work until Thursday afternoon cos I needed sleep.

Then at 10:30 this morning I had to get Ady to pick me up from work as got a phone call to say my dad's partner had a massive brain haemorraghe this morning and was on life support and they're switching the machine off as she's brain dead   Anyhow, they went to switch it off a couple of hours ago and she carried on breathing herself and her hand has twitched a couple of times so they're just trying to stabilise her and then moving her to Hope hospital by blue light ambulance where she'll be taken into surgery.  She's not conscious and I don't think they're really expecting her to regain consciousness either, more a case of because she carried on breathing they're obliged to try and remove the clot even though there's only a tiny chance it will do any good.  If they do manage to remove it and she makes it through surgery there's no guarantee she'll ever wake up or what condition she'll be in if she does    Just sat waiting to hear now.  Her poor daughter is only 7 weeks behind me and due to have her baby in the summer and I've no idea how my dad will cope.  The 2 bad things that happened in his life (splitting up with mum and his dad passing away) both resulted in him trying to commit suicide by taking overdoses so I'm really worried about how he'll cope.

So there was my last couple of days at work - not the happy ending I'd expected to finishing work and starting my maternity leave 

Good luck to all the girls on 2ww and having e/c or e/t in the next couple of days.  I'll try and pop back on in the next couple of days and see how everyone's getting on and I'll be keeping everything crossed for some positive news for you all. 

Yvonne xxxxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh Yvonne, how awful for you and your family   It doesn't rain but it pours   I know it's hard but you try and take good care of you and smurfie, what ever you do can't change whats happened. Have you got any brothers and sisters to help out ? xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Yvonne   OMG I am so so sorry honey. That’s awful news. Hope hospital is the Neuro centre of excellence for the North so she’s in the best hands and they can do amazing things   I really hope she pulls through chick. In the meantime you make sure you look after yourself and your precious iccle bump xx

Pips – Mr Sedler did my transfer yesterday, he’s a lovely big gentle giant xx
yep, you phone on day 1 of your cycle and they’ll arrange your drugs delivery (for the following day). You could if you wanted get them ordered before your cycle so that you’ve got everything in advance. It’s whatever works for you. The nurses are great with teaching you about your injections and it’s all very straightforward, a bit fiddly but on the whole quite simple once you get the hang of mixing your drugs.

Dawn   How you doing my fellow PUPO lady?

Sam   Thanks hun. Hoping that this is my turn now xx

Bright Eyes - When is AF due, is it this weekend?? Glad you treated yourself on your birthday, my mum and I went to Summerseat Garden Centre for our luch today. Love garden centres xx Hope you got some lovely pressies babes. Here’s a little good luck   from me xx

George – Hiya chicky, how’s your diet going?? I was on Weight Watchers until I started on the steroids, managed to lose half a stone which is not too bad. Cancelled my monthly subscription whilst I’m doing my FET as I don’t need the added pressure.
As for chasing St Mary’s, definitely get onto them. You want your results before you do your FET in May. 

LL     Oh honey, that’s made my day, a little heartbeat. Thank god!! How bl**dy traumatic for them though, any explanation yet?? That’s scandalous!!
It is all a bit confusing isn’t it. I always write down the follie sizes after my scans so that I can keep track of how I’m doing. Don’t worry, they know what they’re doing. Will you trigger on Saturday night then chuck? Oh how exciting, you’ll be a week behind me in the 2ww. I am willing it to go well for you babes xxx

Northern Gal – That’s the best bit about acupuncture, I always used to fall asleep…mmmmm lovely!!

Well my ET went well apart from it being delayed. I was supposed to go down at 3.45 but they didn’t come and get me until 4.30 so as you can imagine I was busting for the loo….ouch!! Not great. Well everything was different from my previous cycles, one embie going back and Mr Sedler did my transfer. Got my lovely piccie of Jack (Frost), Paul defo thinks it’s a boy as he’s like his dad and doesn’t mind the cold. My OTD is the 6th of March, but I am back to work on the 5th so I think I am going to test on the 4th.

Hello Chablis, Em, Iccle, Flower  


Love Sarah xxxx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Yvonne - I am so sorry.  Like Sarah said, she is in the best hands at Hope Hospital.  Look after yourself and bump.

LL - that's fantastic news about your brother and SIL  .  Your follies are growing well too!  Good luck for egg collection on Monday.  

Northern Gal - good luck for Thurs.  I also had acupuncture and I loved it - have you tried reflexology - that's very relaxing too.

Sarah - that happended to me too on Monday - I was busting for the loo as my transfer ended up being 45 minutes late!!!!   I'm feeling okay, very bloated at the minute!  I haven't been prescribed any pessaries this time round, instead I had to inject 2500iu of Pregnyl on Wednesday.  I don't test until the 4th March too so if you test early we'll be testing on the same day.  I'm nervous already!

George - have you chased St Mary's up?

Bright Eyes - any news??

Well off to get my tea and I have a whole tube of mini eggs in the fridge - vowed to save some for tomorrow though!!

Love to all, 

Dawn xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for your kind words ladies    Unfortunately it's not looking good.  The neurosurgeon at Hope is amazed she's made it as far as she has as apparently 9/10 cases of this kind are fatal within the first 4 hours.  She's back on life support and can no longer breath on her own again and her lungs are starting to fill with fluid which is a sign her organs are starting to fail.  They're draining some fluid from her brain as I type but the surgeon doesn't think she'll last the night, or the weekend at the very most.  If by some miracle she does ever wake up, she'll be left with very severe disabilities as in a vegetative state so it would probably be a blessing if she doesn't wake up, she wouldn't want to live the rest of her life like that    Just waiting for a phone call now to say she's out of surgery and back in intensive care.

LL, got my sister but she has 3 kids and the eldest 2 (age 5 and 2) had operations on Wednesday - Ellie had her adenoids out and grommits put in her ears and little Stephen had his tonsils and adenoids out, plus she's on her own (their dad walked out on her 18 months ago when she was pregnant with baby Lauren) so she's kinda got her hands full already.  That's great news for your brother and SIL - what an awful thing to go through though.  Sounds like your follies are coming along nicely  

Sarah, glad e/t went well - you keep yourself nice and relaxed and think positive   

Dawn, sounds like you're keeping nice and relaxed during your 2ww xx

Will update when I have more news, just ordered dominos pizza for my tea as still not got round to doing a food shop (we were on the way to do the shopping on Weds when Ady's jaw dislocated   ).

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Very quick as I have an episode of lost to watch..

Yvonne  . I know it's hard but just think about YOU and that bump   you are the important ones your Dad will cope.   Take care I'll be thinking about you

LL, OMG that's amazing   That baby is definitely a little miracle

Sarah,    

Hi everyine else


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I am thinking of going to care in Manchester if my next Blast FET fails at Liverpool.

I was just wondering if you have to DR or do just go straight onto stimms, also I think I have problem with implantation do they give you drugs to help with this?

Any advice greatly accepted Thank you 

Spinny xxx


----------



## northern gal (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Yvonne - I am so so sorry hun, justed wanted to say be strong and take care of yourself and your little bump.

Sarah - glad to hear the ET went ok, hope you are resting too x

Well went for acupuncture this morning and just like my first time I fell asleep!! If nothing else it is definitely relaxing me!! 
Have a lovely weekend everyone...

Love 

northern gal


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Northern - mmmm thats sounds lovely!!!

Spinny - i did a short protocal at care, not sure about implantaion drugs although i'm pretty sure they would, why not ring for a consultation?

Sam - is this the final seires of lost? i've invested so much time in it already i cant give up now! do you watch heros as well?

Yvonne -       hope you're keeping strong, give your dad a hug from me x hope DH is ok too

Dawn - not chased them up yet, try again on monday... sending you loads of  

Sarah - di you see how big Dr S hands are   i'm not doing much dieting at the mo, just trying to get to the gym twice a week.  Sending you loads of   too...

LL - great news for you SIL what a rollercoster!

Hi Pips and Bright Eyes and everyone else

I'm off to slatery's for lunch for my Aunt's birthday - not been before but heard loads of good things about it... bring on the chocies mmmmmmmm

George x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Yvonne- what awful news. Nothing that any of us will say can take away all the pain that you are all going through at the moment. these things are so much worse when they come out of the blue as you have no time to prepare yourselves. Just try to take care of yourself  
LL - what news for your SIL. She must have gone through the mill and what a rollercoaster of emotion. how could they get it so wrong?
Spinny - I was at LWH and moved to care. I have had short protocol. My issue is around age and implanation . Care gave me steriods, aspirin, clexane ( like heprin) and this time viagra to aid implantation.  It did not change my last outcome but at least they tried.

I was a bit miffed today as like LL I think they are cutting back on monitoring and that was one of the reason I went to Care. AF started this AM and so I rung to make my scan appointment. It is not until day 8 and that is 2 days after I start cetrotide. On every other cycle I have always gad a scan before cetrotide as I was led to believe they don't like you to start unless the leading folly is 14mm +. Last time Mr L delayed it by a day as folly not big enough. I  said to the receptionist that I would rather have a scan before I start this and she was quite rude saying that they must know what they are doing and must have changed my protocol. She was supposed to get someone to ring me back but no on has. I'll have to ring Monday now. Start the jabbing AM. Has anyone else started on cetrotide before a scan??
Fell off the diet today as feeling apprehensive .. had 2 bars of chocolate and a muffin! Can't even go to the gym to feel less guilty as I dropped something very very heavy on my foor Thursday and it is all bruised and battered!
Hope you had a good lunch George.

HI to all the rest of you!
Love bright Eyes


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Evening girls,

Yvonne - thinking of you, hope you are taking care  

George - How was Slatery's? I have heard so many good reports at about it I think I will have to give it a go soon!!  

Northen gal - how lovely to be soo relaxed, I still haven't tried acupuncture I never seem to get round to it  

Sarah & Dawn - hope your keeping yourself occupied and well rested  

Bright Eyes - I am with you on this cut down on scans i don't feel confident at all I think close monitoring is needed as I don't feel comfortable at all with this new 'relaxed' attitude. I haven't have a blood test since Day 1 before starting stimming. I'm not on cetrotide this time but I remember them saying to me that it can't be started until lead follie is 14?! So whats so different now? I also think that there should be a price reduction as with on 2 scans and 1 blood tests throughout a cycle it must have saved them some money along the way?   I am worried that my 20mm follie will be '5 days on' when I have EC and that surely cant still be there by then?

Sam - You must be getting pretty fit by now? 

Love to everyone else xxx

Well, I am so tired   Last night we had a girls night out and as I can't drink I was the designated driver again!! Well after a few drop offs 3 of us ended up at one of the girls chatting until 5 this morning, got to sleep about 5:30 ish then had to get up again at 7:30 for boys football. I now feel like the walking dead!! To top it all the clinic phone at 3:00 and my trigger is at 3:30 tomorrow morning!!!!   I know this can happen but I just wasn't expecting it   So that means EC isn't until 3:30 on Monday so I have a nice NBM day of waiting   Sorry rant over xx


----------



## Pips1983 (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for your help ladies.  Your right April will soon be here, still got 9lbs to loose to get my BMI to 29, but lost 17lbs in last 7weeks so very happy with that  

xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning ladies

Well I’ve had a lovely few days of relaxing. We went out for a lovely meal last night to celebrate my friends birthday. We went to a new restaurant in Ramsbottom called the Buddha Lounge, it’s tres trendy, it’s Thai and Chinese cuisine and it was amazing. Really recommend it!

Dawn – How you doing chuck, still feeling bloated? Try Peppermint tea, I’ve been having lots of that as these lovely pessaries are making me a tad breezy!!

LL – OMG 3.30am, you need to go to bed hun and set an alarm, you can’t stay up until then. I had a larger follie on my last fresh cycle and unfortunately they couldn’t guarantee that they wouldn’t lose that one, but the thinking is that they’d rather sacrifice one in the hopes of getting all of your other follies up to maturity so that they get a better crop of mature little eggies. I am with you on this no bloods and minimal scanning policy. It’s not good and isn’t what you need when your stressed ou on stimms, you want to feel taken care.

Bright Eyes – I would ring and speak to Dr L and voice your concerns. They have changed loads of things. I’m not sure about scanning and everything with an FET as this was my first time around so had nothing to compare it to hun.

Yvonne – I think like you say then, the kindest thing would now be for her to just slip away. Please don’t stress yourself about your dad. It will be awful for him and things will be hard, but in a very short while a new little life  will come into his and it will be his reason for getting up in the morning, you’ll see. I am sending you an extra big   as I think you need it. I am thinking about you xxxx

Spinny – Hiya and welcome to the thread. There is a waiting list at CARE  (it was 10 weeks when I first went for my consult, not sure what it is now) so you may well be best to try and arrange your consultation sooner rather than later so that if you need to (lets hope you don’t and the Blast gives you your BFP) you can just get straight on with treatment at CARE. The consultants will need a copy of your notes from LWH and they will tailor a protocol to best suit you. I have never had to down reg (due to my high FSH). As for implantation drugs, I have just had my FET and they’ve put me on blood thinning injections (Clexane), so yes they will take all of that into consideration for you.

Northern Gal – I might have some acupuncture this week, could do with getting a few more ZZZZZ’s

George – OOOOOHHHH Slattery’s how nice, my fave!! What did you have??

Pips – Well done on the weight loss, that’s fab.

Hello Sam, hope you are having a fun weekend babes xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Slattery's was lovely yesterday little sis and i shared a choc sampler desert thing which was yummmmmm!! even brought DH an eclair home - he better eat it soon, dont want it going to waste   

LL - good luck for trigger tonight - you better get those feet up!  

Pips - wow 17lb's thats great! you and i will have to keep each other sane till April/May       

George x


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi all

you are honoured, twice in 1 week i've managed to get on here  

Yvonne ~     thinking of you and your family

Sam ~ how's work going?

Pips ~ well done on the weight loss 

Pinklady ~ Slattery's should come with a health warning  it's that good 

LL ~ good luck, how did the trigger shot go?

Swinny ~  

Bright eyes ~  

Northern gal ~ how's the acu going?

Flower & Iccle ~ hope you are both ok, thinking about you both   

  to anyone i might have forgotten

not much else going on this end, got another week at work then booked a weeks hol for my birthday week, got another week in April then gonna add the others to my maternity leave, can't wait  

see you all soon
love Em X


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello Everyone......

Im going to Care next week for my Consultation and I am keen to get started with the treatment as soon as possible as long as there are no hiccups. Is there a waiting list if you are going private??

Thanks... Sammee

Ps. Im so glad i found this site.... just stalking the posts has given me so much info its untrue.. things i was completely unaware of !!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sammee

Care is a private clinic, only very few patients are referred there through NHS so there is a waiting list for everyone it is generally around 10-16 weeks long. But the waiting list is only for you consultantion appopintment, once you have that they'll let you start on your next cycle if you want.  My first time I was on the 1st day of AF at my cons appointment so I started the next day!! 

Good luck.

Didn't realise they had cut back on monitoring!!! I'm afraid I would insist on scans every other day after cd 7- last time I didn't have my 1st scan until cd8 and only had 5 follies 'cos I didn't respond too well to the Menopur, unfortunatley by that time it was too late. Whilst I did have my Menopur increased I still only ended up with 5 follies, fortunately I got my BFP anyway though.

x


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Sampey.. 

My Dr only referred us 3wks ago so I guess we were lucky it being so quick.

Did u get your HIV/Hep tests through care or nhs?... nhs how long for the results?

Does care follow long or short protocol?

When its time for EC as i go down (if theres any eggs) does DH do his bit at the same time or can he do it just b4??... reason i ask this, we have a 23month old and ive never left him with anyone, he is always, always with us both or one of us and would highly likey be with us that day also.... If i had to leave him with someone the stress would do me no good and im really worrying about this already!!.. ..

Thanks again!!


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Blimey girls.. I've not been on for a while and there are 8 pages I have to catch up on!!

Hope all well with everyone...

I am due to start FET cycle on Wed this week with the injections. It all seems to take far longer than the fresh cycle and I have found all the waiting hard. Hopefully though it will be worth it!

Ans another bit of good news.. I got a letter from St Marys to say that I am now at the top of their list so if this FET doesn't work, I am entitled to 2 fresh cycles there. Can anyone who has been to CARE and St Marys tell me how they compare. I anticipate that St Marys is by no means as nice an 'experience' but apart from the waiting/ having to queue for scans, is there a big difference?? All views gratefully received!

DH home from the US on Friday for a month so that should be good. But it looks like he will be going back just at the start fo my 2ww. Just like last time. Great!!

I'll read all the emails this week and try and catch up properly. In the meantime. enjoy ehat is left of the weekend.

 

xx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Well I have just eaten my first proper meal in days.  My bloatedness has reduced a little, but I did feel like I was going to pop, its been horrendous!  I even backed out of a curry last night! 

Yvonne - how you doing hun?  

George - glad you enjoyed Slatterys - I love it there, its the best, especially the desserts!

Bright Eyes - I know when I was under Care in 2007, I had to have a scan before I started Cetrotide to check the size of my lead follicle.  I can't believe that they are reducing the amount of monitoring -lets see if the price of the treatment reduces!!! 

LL - how did the early morning jab go?  I bet you are knackered!  Wishing you lots of    and sending you lots of   for tomorrow, here's to lots of eggies!

Sarah - how's you hun?  This waiting is driving me insane.  Every twinge/pain, I'm thinking the worst.  I just want to wake up and it be the 4th March when its test date, although I am tempted to test early, which I know is a big NO NO!! 

Chablis - that's great news about the waiting list at St Mary's.  I find it so annoying though that if you pay for an IVF cycle it comes off your NHS entitlement.   

Hope everybody has had a fab weekend - work again tomorrow!

Love to everyone.

Dawn x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just a quickie to say my jab went well last night, wasn't too much of a struggle to get up!!! I will let you know how it goes tomorrow although I dont expect to get home till late.

Catch up when I can love to you all


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

I have managed to read a couple of pages now...

Yvonne   I am thinking of you. I am sure your Dad will cope. He has a new grand child to look forward to seeing. Look after yourself and the bump x

Sammeee, I got my bloods done through CARE but DH managed to sweet talk our Dr into doing his. It really depends on the GP and how stretched their budget is! The NHS results took a week but the CARE results came back in 24 hours.

I think CARE does the long and the short protocol. I did the short one so it was 3 weeks from 1st injection to ET (ish)

I think your partner can do his 'bit' before you but you may find you have to pay extra for them to store the sperm. We were offered DH doing his first as the Dr had decided that he had an ejaculation problem (he doesn't, it was a flippant comment he made!) and said that if he got 'stage fright' on the day, they would have to cancel the cycle! How far do you live from CARE? Could he go in first thing and do his bit then go home and you do your bit? Or worst case scenario, could he do his bit while you wait in the car and then he comes out and you go in? I don't think he has to do it at exactly the same time. Give them a call.. they are really helpful and no question is too much/ too stupid for them. I can assure of of that, I have asked many!!!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Little Lamb – Bet you’ve been up since the crack of dawn haven’t you. I am routing for you today sweetie. Come on little lady lets have a lovely crop of eggies. I’ll pop back on this evening to see how you’ve gone on. I am thinking about you today xxx

Yvonne   Any news honey ?

Sammeee – Hello and welcome. Goodness that’s really quick for your consultation . You will be able to get started straight away. With regards to hubby’s bit, they usually take hubby off just before you go down to theatre, so you should be ok for him looking after your little one while you go down. 

Chablis – Yeyy!!! Another FET girlie!! Well I am with you on how long it takes. This time around it has felt  much more stressful and I know that sounds mad as with a fresh cycle you’ve got all of the scans (or not as it now seems) and injections etc, but at least with that you feel like you’re being looked after. By the time I was testing for ovulation I was going a little bit bonkers with nerves and I have to say that last Thursday waiting for the clinic to call me to tell me how my snowbabies had done I was nearly sick with nerves. All’s well that ends well though and my fighter snowbaby is back onboard and should by now be snuggling in if he wants to stay with me.
I am probably not the best person to ask for opinion on St Mary’s as I was badly burnt by my experience with them. To sum up I waited 2 and half years to reach the top of the list and then when I got thr green light for treatment I had to go every month on Day 1 to have my FSH tested and be scanned and because I had raised FSH (it was 10.9 at that point and their magic marker was 10 or below) they wouldn’t start treatment for 10 months, it was horrendous. They finally started treatment only to abandon my cycle 7 days into stimms (due to poor response which I now know was a normal response for me having had two normal cycles at Care), I just take a little longer on the stimms to get to EC point. The following month I was started again and a week into the stimms they abandoned it again. I was then told at my consultation that there was no chance of it ever working for me and that I should go down the DE route and there was nothing more that they could do for me. I walked away from St Mary’s feeling broken. But now here I am on my 2WW. I have friends that have had similar experiences at St Mary’s, but I am sure that there must also be some good stories to tell. I hope that if you need to have treatment there, yours is one of the good stories. I am hoping that your FET is the one and that you can wave goodbye to them as you don’t need them xxxx

Dawn – I woke up with some twinges this morning. You just crucify yourself with everything don’t you!! Hope your bloatedness starts to subside soon. It’s all the stimms, it’s a nightmare isn’t it? It’ll all be worth though hey!

Flower & Iccle    

George & Sam 

Emma – Hope you’ve got those feet up as much as poss chick. My friend is like you and got her little baby Evie naturally after years of failed IVF. She’s coming over to see me with her later and my other friend Kate is bringing her two IVF twins Charlie & Evie, so we’re having a little babies tea party.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Just popping in...

Yvonne ~ so sorry to hear about your dad's partner, it must be hard time for you all. Stay strong and look after yourself  

Em ~ only just skimmed back, congrats!! So chuffed for you! Hope your well.

Sam ~  hope your ok.

Iccle ~ hope your ok hun.

Flower ~  

Good luck to all you lovely ladies mid-tx or about to start ^fingers crossed^

All good with us. I emailed Care last week about going back to use our frosties. Thankfully we don't need to be re-referred and can just ring for an appt 3-4 weeks before we'd like to be seen so hopefully we'll be back there in September.  Yikes!

K
xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Sorry, not had much of a chance to read back but good luck to all those testing/2ww/et/ec etc.

No change here, Roxanne is still on life support and had surgery on Saturday to try and find the bleed but they couldn't find it, it's that deep inside the brain that it's not even showing on scans.  It was touch and go Saturday as her brain kept swelling and she was getting fluid on her lungs so I didn't get to see her.  I did get to see her yesterday and it was awful, so many tubes and pumps going into her and some of them are hooked up to various computer stations around the bed, half her hair missing and staples holding her head together, it was very upsetting and she looked so small and fragile.  I was glad to get to see her for 10 minutes though and smurfy woke up to say hello so I put her hand on my tummy in case she could feel him moving around - the nurse was telling me that they just never know how aware a patient in this situation because the brain is such an unknown area.  Kept trying to chat to her about every day things and the latest gossip but couldn't really think of anything to say so just ended up holding her hand really.

They discovered on Saturday that the 2 blood vessels that go through your brain (one each side of the brain) are actually in the middle of her brain and are also the wrong way around, plus she has a spiders web of veins behind them which shouldn't even be there so she's a unique case and they've never seen anything like it before.  The front part of both sides of the brain are dead as it's been saturated from the bleed but they have no idea what those parts control and the situation with the blood vessels and the additional veins is an added complication as they don't know whether this will have worked for or against her.  

2 neurosurgeons from France flew in last night and they are operating today.  Hope have said that although these surgeons will try and locate the bleed again if possible, it's unlikely as the haemorrage went in to the brain instead of out towards the skull.  I think it's more for their own research more than anything and to learn from it with it being such a rare case.  My gut feeling is that after the operation Hope will advise switching the machines off and if she doesn't make any effort to breathe on her own, to leave them off and let her go.

My dad's holding up okay for now but he's struggling, he's just trying to stay strong for Roxy's girls I think.  I'll probably go up there later on or tomorrow but not sure if I'll get to see her again as there's such a queue of her relatives who've flown in from all over the world so more to give my dad a bit of support really.

Anyway, off to try and distract myself, got some tidying up to do and then need to go to the shops.

Thanks for all your thought and kind words    Speak later xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yvonne ~   sweetie. Your being very strong. Just noticed your EDD is 13th April, that was my DD too, only he stayed put for another week! xxx


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Yvonnee...   ..... So sorry to hear about the awful time you and your family are going through. Fingers crossed things get better soon!!

Chablis... thanks for your reply.. we live 60miles from care so hubby will have to go just b4 me or I might ask a friend to come with us so she can take littleun for a walk till hubbys finished.... I could leave him with family but don't want anyone knowing in case it fails. We both had our bloods done at dr's last week so should get results soon enough. Also another dumb Q.. (Sorry) but after AF arrived in November i said until we say for our DR to refer us we are taking time out TTC.... so i stopped all temping, opk's, pre natals.... enjoyed copius amounts of vino but still carried on healthy eating..(cant live without me veggies), when DR refered us i thought we would get an appt giving us a good few weeks to get up to peak. I didn'tt realise it would be so quick. however now im a bit concerned we might have cused ourselves problems... although the SA will show if DH has i suppose... he doesnt normally have any probs as all his previous tests have been ok.... but could it have cuased me rotten eggs??.... oh dear.... once we got the appt we have both gone back Teetotals and will carry on all through tx that way and hopefully   il have to carry on that way at least another 9mnths on top of that. Do i sound mad??
Really enjouyed the ttc break though!!  

Swinny: Thanks for your reply.....  I just dont feel i can leave my little un with anyone.... i would be so stressed worrying if he was ok.. thats why i ask the Q about DH... I might ask a friend who knows where we are going to come and take him for a 20min walk... that way i wont get stressed!!...

Good luck everyone XX


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Its been along day, I've only just got home about half an hour ago. Anyway it all went well and we got 7 eggies!!!!!!!!! I am so pleased its the best I've ever done   I wont find out until midday/early afternoon how things have done overnight, I think I will try and have lie in to past the time quicker. 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Fingers and toes crossed Little Lamb  

I am on a rant at the moment.     I rung CARE today as. 1 My steroid tabs are 2mg and I am only to take 1mg. Health Care At Home say they cannot get less than 2mg pills anymore and Care aware of this. I rung care and was told I have to cut them in half!! They are so small it is nearly impossible as it flies everywhere, ends up in bits and powder! 2. I said that I was not happy to start cetrotide without a scan and 2 days earlier than last time. The Nurse said that she spoke to Mr Lowe who was insistant that this was ok. She said that he had gone on my response last time.. but now I am a year older, every tx is different and if he looked closely he would see that my cetrotide had to be delayed last time by a day .I am really thinking about not starting it on day 4 of stimms as I am sure that this is too early. Looking at all my past protocols I have always taken it on day 6. I might just leave it till day 5.? I tried to speak to Mr Lowe but was told it was not possible. I have faxed a letter over to him asking for reassurance and a guarantee that this lack of scanning will not impede my chances. I think that the Nurse was well aware that a number of people are complaining about the reduction in scanning ... and there is no reduction in cost.

Yvonne - so sorry for what you are going through. I used to work with people that had aquired brain injury and this waiting time is the worst time of all...Sending lots of    your way.

Love to everyone... going off to chill out in the bath and hopefully have a better nights sleep...
Bright Eyes


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for your reply girls I really do appreciate it.

We will be arranging for a colsultation at (care) very soon.

I will post more when we have had consultation.

Just wanted to wish you all good luck whatever stage you are at.

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Emma, Sammeee, Kerry,Spinny, Iccle, Flower,Chablis and George  

Don't know whether I told you this the other day but my cousin in Sydney is on the IVF rollercoaster too and has been for the same amount of time that I have, we've got a really similar history of endo etc. Anyhow, something really spooky has happened. I knew tha we were both going to have our FET's around Feb/March time and so I rang her yesterday to see how she was doing and she had her transfer yesterday only her embies went to Blasts and we both test on the same day, the 6th of March....How freaky is that!!!

Dawn - Are you going   yet?? I am a little.

Bright Eyes – Did you get any response off Dr L?? I can’t believe that they’re not reducing the cost of treatment if they’re reducing the monitoring scans. Hope your bubbly bath chilled you out hun xxxx

LL – 7 eggies is fab, that’s what I got 1st time around. How have they done overnight?? What time’s your transfer tomorrow babes?? Sending you lots of        

Yvonne – Oh honey, its so so sad. How did the op go?  

Well I’ve been a lady that lunches today. Me and my mum went out shopping into Manchester and then into Chinatown for an executive lunch…Crispy Duck mmmmmmmm!!! Bought up half of Primarni and H&M and now I’m jiggered, going for a hot chocolate and a lie down on the sofa now 

Love & big hugs to you all

Sarah xxxx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Evening Girls

Sarah - I am slowly going round the bend   , I keep feeling like AF is due to start at anytime, I've read that this is quite normal though - I am spending too much time on the internet trying to read up on my symptons!!!  I'm driving DH mad too!  Only 1 week and 1 day to go!  How spooky about your cousin too!

LL - 7 eggies, thats fab, the same amount that I had too!  How have they done overnight? Sending you lots of   

Bright Eyes - I'm totally with you on this - it stinks that they are reducing the amount of monitoring.  Have you heard from Mr L yet in response to your fax?

Yvonne - sending you lots of  .

Love to everyone.

Dawn x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Evening girls,

Yvonne - I am thinking of you and your family  Hows things going? x

Sarah - Yummy Chinatown my favourite place  You make sure you get some rest now Primarni it hard work and you should be taking it easy  That really is quite freaky about your cousin!

Dawn - Half way there keep strong    

Bright Eyes -Any answers from Mr L yet?

Sam, George, Chablis, Flower, Iccle, Em, Kerry, Sammeee, Northern gal & anyone Ive missed, Lots of love and hugs xxx

Well. I eventually got my phone call this afternoon, out of the 7 eggs 5 were mature and 3 fertilised so I am just hoping and praying that they keep growing strong     If  and I know its a big if all 3 do well, do you think if I have 2 transfered they will let me freeze the remainding 1? I go for ET tomorrow at 5:15pm another long day but hopefully will be worth the wait


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

LL - I would've thought that they would freeze the 1 embryo.  Great news that 3 fertilised - sending you lots of   and   for tomorrow and then you'll be joining Sarah and I on our 2ww!!!

Dawn xxx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi girls. Well I had no response from Mr Lowe at all. I rung back again yeserday and the Nurses wee a bit " offish" with me saying that they had already asked him bout this and he said to go ahead as per protocol. Secretary not there and noon knew where fax was and said was unable to speak to Mr L.  
I am supposed to start the cetrotide today but am really uneasy still about it as I have never ever taken it this early and have always had a scan. I haven't even got that " full feeling"  that you get when you know you are cooking eggs yet! I am so tempted to just give it 24 hrs...there has never been an issue with my response/ egg maturity and every other 4 tx have always started it on day 6 ( not as now day 4...) If I took it early tomorrow rather than late night then it's not a lots of time difference?  Another , do you take have to take the menepur and cetroride at the same time or space them out? it's occured to me that I have always done them together but does it matter?? I am still having problems cutting up the steroids too.. any tips! I feel like a drug adict as I am almost sniffing up the powder that it turns to when I chop it! I have never felt as stressed as I am with tx at the moment.
Yvonne - thoughts   are with you stil
Sarah - Take it easy and keeping everthing crossed  
Dawn  - nearly there 
Littlemamb - well done you, lets hope that those little ones are growing well as we speak.   

Bright Eyes


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning girls

LL - Fabulous news that three fertilised. I am     them on to be lovely little embies all ready to snuggle back in for 9 months. I am sure that they'll freeze one for you. Hope you are talking things nice and easy today. Feet up and relax until this afternoon little matey.

Dawn - I re-arranged my annual leave yesterday as the original plan was to have 10 days off after ransfer, but as Care don't want you to test until 16 days after ET I changed my leave, so I'm going back in on Monday and Tuesday next week and then having the back end of the week off instead. That way, I can test on Wednesday if I want to without the worry of having to be back in work on the Thursday.

Bright Eyes - Oh hun, you sound super stressed and that's really not good! I don't know what to tell you about the Cetrotide as I've never had that before, is it the same as Buserelin?? I always do both of my injections at the same time at night, just so that it gets it all out of the way in one fell swoop.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry, I've been a stranger hope all is going well with all you girls on 2ww and cycling. Fingers crossed for you all.

Unfortunately my Mum ( who came home for Tilly's Christening on Sunday) fell out of the loft on Monday and got a compound fracture as well as dislocating her ankle. She is now in hospital, she had surgery yesterday and is is having another surgery tomorrow she will in there for at least 10 days and will be in plaster for 12 weeks. So my already crazy life is now manic!!

Not had chance but to read back much  but Sammee sorry to be blunt but I think you are being totally unrealistic not leaving your 2 year old during ET. I think it is totally callous to take a baby into an IVF clinic I used to find it heartbreaking seeing other people's children at the clinic when I couldn't even have 1. In most clinics in the USA children are banned for that very reason.

Sorry to not be more sensitive more but my sympathies are with the people who don't have children...

x


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls 

LL - I hope today went well, sending you    and  

Sarah - Are you going to test early then on 4th March?   I'm under MFS and they want you to test 16 days after ET too, this is the longest 16 days of my life!  Are you feeling okay?  Sending you    I don't blame you re-arranging your leave.  Depending on my test result on Wednesday will determine whether I go into work or not.

Bright Eyes - I can't believe you haven't had any response from Mr Lowe.   I know when I was under Care in 2007, I injected the Menopur and Cetrotide at the same time.  I'm not sure what I would do though in respect of leaving the Cetrotide injection until tomorrow...I know I started the Cetrotide on day 6 though.  With regards to your steroid tablet, could you just bite half off rather than trying to cut it up?

Sam - What terrible news about your mum - I hope she recovers soon.  How was Tilly's christening?  

Love to all,

Dawn x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Evening girls, 

Sam - how awful about your poor mum   Does that mean she has to stay here until she heals? Gosh you've got your hands full!!! I bet Tilly looked gorgeous on her big day  

Yvonne - hows things going?  

Bright eyes - your poor thing, you really can do without the stress at this time   What have you decided to do about the jab? I looked at my last diary when I was on cetrotide and I started on day 6 after a day 5 scan. I'm sure Mr Lowe must have asked you start on day 4 for a reason but you really could do with knowing why?  

Sarah & Dawn     Hope your keeping sane    

George, Chablis, sammeee, Em, Kerry, Iccle & flower xxxxxxxxx  

Well my 2 babies are back where they belong & I had the added bonus of the 3rd being good enough to freeze too


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Well I still did not get any joy from Mr Lowe getting back to me  so I have been in a quandry all day about what to do. Part of me thinks that he is the expert and knows what he is doing... but part of me questions still how can you tell if you are ready for cetrotide without the scanning and measurements.
I did not take it this AM with my Menepur and am holding off till late tomight.. that way it is nearer day 5 than day 4 ! If I don't take it then I'll feel I've messed up. If I take it and I find out that it has adversely effected my result by not being scanned then I will play hell with them.. and I have my fax receipt and a mobile message confirming my concerns!
Got to take the Viagra starting tomorrow too.. think I'll take that at night incase it makes me feel a bit iffy! Will go now and try biting the steroid.. never thought of that one!
Sam - your poor Mum..  
Littlelamb - well done you, rest easy and try to stay chilled out. 
Dawn/ Swinny - good luck to you too !  
Sorry for all my moaning and stressing.. no one else understands!!! 
Love Bright Eyes


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

LL sending you lots and lots     hope your 2ww flies and your  dreams come true!!

Samper, unfortunately I dont have the help from family or friends that would make everything so much easier at a time like this, my parents are both deceased, Inlaws live in Spain, my only brother lives away, my sis in laws both work and besides even if i could ask them to take time off work its a 3 hour round trip b4 we even begin so would still need to have my little un with me at a good few visits...scans bloods etc. As for EC/ET yes he will be with us... but we are hoping my friend will be able to take those days off work and whilst at least my hubby has to do his bit she can take him to the park or a walk or even a cafe... when my hubby is done then of course he will be with his daddy but i doubt for 1 second they would just hang around till i was ready to be let out.... As for IVF clinics in USA... yeh they probably provided some form of creche for people with youngsters going throu it all again.  Im not completely insensitive, I no only too well how hard it is to see pregnant womeen and new born baby's, I too have had to face all this after my baby daughter died but if anything it made me pick myself up and focus more on what i really wanted, a family. Sorry about your mother... hope she recovers quickly X  X

Yvonne   try to keep strong XX

Bright Eyes... Oh dear, you ddont need added stress at a time like this... hope they were just on a off day XX

Sarah, Dawn, Chablis, and everyone else XXXXX


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

LL - That's fantastic news!!!  Welcome to the 2WW....   .  Get plenty of rest......and chocolate! 

Bright Eyes -    What date is your scan?

Dawn x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Dawn.. scan on Friday. just took the cetrotide as told.. so fingers crossed they haven't " boobed"! 
off to bed now
Bright Eyes


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sammee, I'm in the same boat with no family to support me ( my parents are in the progress of moving from California to Melbourne) so I know how hard it is to juggle things, but that's why I took the decision to send Tilly to nursery 3 days a week from when she was 9 months old. Whilst she is the world to me we are both individuals and need time a part from each other. Fortunately Tilly loves nursery.

I know we have all been through tough times to need IVF and am sure you are not insensitive but I stand by my belief that an IVF clinic is not the place for a small child and no the clinics in the US do not have creches, they are child free zones. TBH I am amazed CARE let children in given that they won't even display photos of their successes.

I am sure you will be sensitive to other people whilst you are there and I am sorry to hear you had to go through the unimaginable pain of losing a child. Good luck with your treatment.

LL great news    My Mum is likely to be in hospital for 2 weeks and will be in plaster for 12 weeks, needing crutches afterwards   It means my Dad is going to have to pack all the house up in California and she won't be able to go back and say good bye to all her friends!

Bright eyes   that really is not on, I'd kick some ass with CARE

Kerry,   with the frosties. 

Yvonne, how are things  

SArah, Dawnf    

Em, Iccle one, Flower hi   hope you are all OK

Sorry if I've missed anyone

x


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Samper... 
If you look back my original Q was what is the procedure for both me and DH at EC/ET... im already trying to ensure my little one is not with me at the clinic as much as can be. Once my hubby has done his bit... that is if we are even lucky enough to get that far and we havent been able to leave my son with anyone.. then he can quickly do his bit and go round manchester, or to a cafe or park whilst i'm put under. We are having consultation today and tbh i very nearly cancelled because your comments made me feel ridiculed foir already having a child, ande now such is life my friend who was coming with us and taking my son round traff centre whilst we go in cannot help as she is called into wk due to someone being sick...
Im sure im not the only parent in this situation... and im sure im not the only person with children already aving to go through this.  As for nursery... we live in a village and the one here is not only fully booked but they dont take them till 2years old and dry, beleive me my son isnt that, he wont even sit on the potty... puts it on his head thou!!...
I agree any clinic is no place for a small child but somethings cannot be helped..!

Bright eyes.. Good luck for your scan!!  

Everyone else im sending you all lots of   

Sammeee


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Kerry, can't believe little Bobbie is 10 months already, where does the time go to, you were just approaching your EDD when I first joined here    I am hoping my little man doesn't decide to go over...... still, I suppose they come out when they're good and ready  

Sammee, maybe if you give Care a call and explain the situation with your little one they might have a little room to one side spare that you can use instead?  It would save DH and the little man being out in the cold for however long if the weather's bad?

LL, yay   well done you, what a result.  Make sure you chill out, get those feet up and have those boys of yours waiting on you for the next 2 weeks    

Bright Eyes, I am gobsmacked at the way Care are handling things.  Cutting back on monitoring and then not being able to discuss your concerns at your protocol with Mr L is shocking!  I really hope you manage to get some sort of response out of them.

Dawn, the 2ww is the worst part isn't it?  Not long now though, keeping fingers and toes crossed for you   

Sam, sorry to hear about your mum    Hope she's up and about before too long and bossing your dad about over the packing  

Sarah, don't blame you for re-arranging your hols, the last thing you need is to be going in before you've tested.  Lots of positive vibes coming your way   

Hi to everyone else, sorry if I've missed anyone, just been trying to read back over everyone's posts and catch up and it's more than my poor brain can handle at the minute.

We've had a couple of bad nights with Roxy with phone calls in the night to go in and say our goodbye's but somehow they keep managing to stabilise her again.  They still haven't been able to operate to locate the bleed as every time they lie her flat the pressure and fluid builds in her brain so they've been trying different positions and put a second drain in her head but so far the only way to keep her stable is to have her more or less sat up.  There's so many different versions of what's happening flying round the waiting room from all her family (she's from Malawi originally and it seems like the whole of bloody Africa has descended on the UK - not kidding, at one point there was about 20 people in the waiting room and another 20 or so downstairs in the cafe, I'm surprised ICU haven't evicted us!), my dad's been told by the surgeons there isn't really any hope and her brain is dying off bit by bit then they'll switch the life support machines off and then when I was speaking to the nurse last night she said something similar to me and DH so I think it's a matter of days before we lose her.  Although, I still strongly believe (as awful as it sounds) that it's for the best if she doesn't wake up as there's no way she'd want to live the way the doctors are pretty certain she would be left if she ever did wake up.  Poor DH, it was the first time he'd had chance to see her and he wanted to be able to say goodbye.  I tried to prepare him for the shock of all the tubes and machines but it didn't help and he was so upset when we came out.  Smurfy was jumping around wide awake again (he seems to know when we're there and wakes up to say hello to his nan) so I put her hand on my tummy again and was chatting to her about what a little monkey he is keeping me awake all night and giving me heartburn which upset DH even more knowing she's probably never going to get to meet him.  I haven't heard anything yet this morning so I'm assuming she's had a more restful night than the previous 2.  I'm just so glad I'm on maternity leave and can catnap to keep myself going, I can't imagine being at work with all this going on.

Will hopefully pop back on later for a proper catch up.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Yvonne – I know what you mean about the shock of seeing somebody in ICU. When my mum was in there and I first visited I got the shock of my life and I actually nearly fainted with it (dramatic I know!! But it’s really harrowing seeing some one you love like that). I really hope you get some peace soon.  

LL         Oh I am sooooooo pleased for you my darling. That’s the best news I’ve had all day. 2 safely onboard and one snowbaby. Bet you are thrilled!! Who did your transfer?? You take it easy now PUPO lady xxxx

Sam  - Oh my goodness how awful! Your poor mum! I really hope that she’s ok. It must have been one hell of a break to need surgery and plaster for 12 weeks. She’s going to be gutted that she can’t go back to California to say her goodbyes. Sending her a big   and one for you too sweetie  . How was Tilly’s christening?? Bet it all felt a little surreal didn’t it? I bet even now you’re still pinching yourself.

Dawn   Yes I am really starting to become unraveled now, having a very wobbly day. I have been doing the manic boob pressing but to my dismay they don’t appear to be sore. I am wavering a little with the test date now and I’m thinking that I may just leave it until OTD which is the 6th. May have changed my mind again next week…who knows, I’m just a litlle bit bonkers at the mo.

Bright Eyes   That’s what we’re here for to help each other along, don’t you worry. How did you go on biting the steroid in half? Good luck for tomorrow sweetie  , I will be thinking of you xx

Sammeee – I am so sorry that you lost a child, no-one should ever have to go through that   When are you getting started with this tx then?? Good luck with it xx

Kerry – Good luck with your little snowbabies xx

Iccle & flower    hello , hope you are both doing ok. We are here when you need us xx

George & Chablis    You two have gone quiet where are you

Anyway, better get my backside into gear as I am going to stay at my friend’s in Stocton Heath tonight and we’re off out for Tapas…yummm!! She’s booked the day off with me tomorrow so we’re going to go and check out that new Liverpool 1. Shopping yippee!! Should take my mind off things for a wee while!

Love and big cuddles to you all

A slightly demented Sarah xxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Dawn & Angles - Slattery's was great, i need another excuse to go now.....

Sammeee - this site has been the only thing to keep me sane during all this tx, the info you get here is invaluble x 

Chablis - hows the FET injections going? when this was explained to me i thought it was a long process too?? i hope to go (or not) to st. mary's too if this next FET doesn't work - i hope we wont need to!!

Yvonne -   hope your pops is ok     so sad smuf might not meet his nana   

Sarah - how bizzar about your cousin   hope its a good sign for you both x how was liverpool? it looks good on the tv ad?

Sam - hope your mum is ok! hope the christening was lovely x 

LL - wow PUPO!!! i love saying that!!! 

Hi Bright eyes, Spinny, and everyone else

I've got an appointment for the recurrent m/c doc at st. amry's for April 16th i'm hoping they found something they can fix with a magic pill  

George x


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Girls... hope everyone is well

Pinklady.... Yeh, Im glad ive found this site!.. im completely alien to IVF and already this place has been invaluable, so far no-one knows what we are going through, and we decided after our cons yesterday thats how we want to keep it... Friends and family mean well but can add stress with their questions.

Yvonne... You poor thing... your having the hellest of times, keep strong!!...   

Bright eyes.. Really wishing you the best at your scan today!! 

Samper.. Hows your mum doing??...  

LL and Swinney sending lots of     XX

Chablis, George,Icicle, Flower and Kerry.... Lots of XXXX

Well we had our consultation yesterday, hubby's swiimers and health are A ok!!... Thats the good bit!.. I have hyddrosalpinx so need to have my tube removed or clipped b4 i commence ivf, apparently if i left it i have more chance of an ectopic or the fluid can leak into my womb and be bad for the pregnancy. So not the greatest of news but not the worst either... theres worse things happeneing to plenty of other people out there. On way home i cried... and i never cry in front of hubby... i gave up, said that was it!.... but is not it, im back with my fighting spirit and want my op as soon as can be!!......
I could wait for it on NHS... but im 37 tomorrow... my clock doesnt tick tock any more... it just tocks... so we are gonna look at going private, lordy knows how much £ that will cost but never mind.
I then jave to wait 6/8 weeks b4 i begin tx to give the body a recovery!!..

Anyway gonna go get my lunch now.... Starvin!!..

XXX


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sammeee - i had a tube remove following an eptopic, you will be sore for about a week, but its not that bad.  I had mine on a friday and went into work on the monday   

I'm wondering wheather to tell friends/family next tx?? my family are pretty close knit so i can share the bad time too.

George x


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Pinklady... thanks for that... im gonna go private to get it done... so hopefully wont have too long a wait!!.. its so reasuring to hear that you can recover so quick from a tube removal. The consultant said they can clip it but tbh i said 2 my hubby... whats the point, they may as well remove it.... that way it cant cause no more bother!!... 
When you had ur tube removed how long was your stay in hospital??... I understand your reasons were diffrent to mine so might not be the same.

If your family are closwe knit and wont add to your pressures then maybe thats good.. you need tons of support going through something like this!!

XX


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Yvonne - hows things? I am thinking of you  

Sarah - yummy Tapas   Did you enjoy it? Hope you didn't over do the shopping   Not long now till the big day, how are you coping?

George - Hope you appointment has some good explanations for you   

Sammeee - I have had both tubes removed (separate (ectopic) occasions), I stayed longer than normal due bladder problems. The normal procedure is a day case. Like George said it doesn't take too long to recover. Must be pretty pricey privately do you have any insurance? 

Sam, Chablis, Em, Iccle & anyone Ive missed xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sammeee - Like LL says its usually a day case, however i stayed over coz it was an emergany thing and i din't get the surgery till late in the day


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls

Had a girlie night out last night which was just what the doctor ordered! 

Bright Eyes - how did the scan go today?  Did Mr Lowe provide any explanations?

Yvonne - How's Roxy?  I hope you're doing okay.  

Sarah - How you doing my PUPO buddy  Did the retail therapy help??  I'm off to Huddersfield tomorrow for some retail therapy myself with DH, he loves being dragged around the shops! Sending you lots of   

George - Lots of    for 16th April - it'll be here before you know it!  I've told my family about our treatment, like you, I am really close to my parents and sister so they have been there through it all with us and without them it would've been harder to deal with.  Everybody is different but you do what you feel is right.

LL - Hope you're taking things easy and chilling out.  Sending lots of   to you.  How you feeling - I'm going round the bend, slowly but surely! 

Sammeee - Glad you've got your fighting spirit.  Wishing you lots of   for your tx.

Sam - hope you're doing okay.

Love to all,

Dawn x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Only a quickie as due to go out and DH trying to get on here to get his fix of the footy website!
Scan OK.. follies doing ok.. about 7/9 from 8 - 14 mm. They say that they have changes the cetrotide protocols as even with scans and bloods some people were still ovulating and it was not accurate? Say that now going for day 4/5 start and so far results are the same Didn't even take my bloods this time. Think I might have a cyst in the ovary/ Sac looked too irregular for an egg one? Will relook next week. Next scan on Monday and then EC on Wed or Thurs.. then to blast if we can.
Will be in touch soon,
Have a Good Weekend and Love to everyone
Bright Eyes


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Well it doesn't look like I'll even have to take the pregnancy test on Wed as I have had a show today.  I am absolutely mortified.  I've done nothing but cry  - thank god it's a Saturday and I'm off work!  

I am feeling so negative at the minute, I know I need to pick myself up and brush myself down and hopefully by next week I'll be thinking bring it on...!  I've got my snowbabies to think off but at the minute I just need time to myself.

Sarah and LL - sending you lots of   

Dawn xxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Aw - Dawn sweetie  Was it much it could just be implantation bleed? Have you done a test? xx

Bright eyes - sounds like you are doing well so far   Care seem to have changed an awful lot they must have had a full assessment of the whole treatment. I had a day 1 scan and blood test, then only 2 follie scans with no more bloods taken during stimms, it does seem a bit of a dramatic change from all the previous scans and blood tests. I was most shocked after ET they just sat me up out my slippers on and told me I could walk back to the ward, such a change from being put straight on a trolly wheeled up then told to lie down for half an hour    

Love to everyone else xxxxxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Dawn   really hope its an implantation bleed for you   

Bright Eyes  - sounds like its all going well for you! keep those eggies cooking nicely  

Hi everyone else, hope your having a good weekend x 

George x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls
Not feeling too good today . I started getting really bad stomach cramps last night and I thought it was the beginning of the end. But through the night it developed into trapped wind so I’ve had no sleep but at least my AF isn’t forthcoming thank god!! TMI I know but I’ve got the runs too. I think I’ve probs just really wound myself up worrying and upset my system.

Dawn – How are you today? Any more bleeding? Don’t write yourself off just yet a lot of women have bleeding in early pregnancy. Hang in there until Wednesday kiddo xx

Sammeee – Sorry that you’ve got to go through an op before you can start, but as George says its not too bad. I have also had to have my right tube removed (after 2nd ectopic) and it’s only a small procedure so you’ll be back to normal in no time.

LL –How are you doing? Keeping yourself busy??

Bright Eyes – How are things? EC possibly Wednesday then hun? I am routing for you xx

George – I am so glad that you’ve got an appointment, April will be here before you know it and then May right behind that xx

Yvonne – How are you hun? Any news on Roxy?

Sam – How’s your mum? Is she home from hospital yet?

Off back downstairs now to lie on the sofa for the rest of the day .

Love & hugs to you all
Sarah xxxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi all

just off to read back, 
hope everyone is ok

back soon
Love Em X


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

I've had more bleeding this morning, not a full flow as such (sorry TMI) but AF is definitely on its way.

I don't really know what to do with myself to be honest.  I feel like somebody has just punched me in the face! 

How long do the hospitals like you to wait before commencing FET after having IVF  I want to start it asap but DH wants to wait 4-5 months?

Sarah - I hope you are feeling better after having a duvet day.  I'm routing for you hun.

LL - I hope you are okay and not going round the bend  , I routing for you too hun!

Bright Eyes - great news about your follies - good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else.

Love Dawn xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Dawn - Oh honey, I am so sorry sweetheart. You must be feeling wrethched. Is OTD Wednesday? Like I said don't write it off until then (easier said than done I know my little cycle buddy). As for FET I am not sure how long they like you to give it, I think at Care it's 2 AF's before you can go again...girls do you know?? It might be better to give it a few months anyway so that all of the drugs are out of your system.  sending you a massive   as I think you need one matey. As for me my stomach feels like a washing machine and I am dreading going back to work in the morning feeling like this.... 

LL - How are you crazy lady

Em -


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Sarah, OTD is Wednesday.  Sending you    for Friday.

Dawn xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Dawn   oh honey   really hope its not the end for you   if you do need a FET i think they wanted me to wait for 2 AF's before my next tx x x x 

Sarah       for friday

Bright Eyes - hope those eggies are cooking nicely for your scan  

Hi everyone else - DH and I went for a nice walk on the beach at Blackpool today, definatly blew away the cobwebs   

George x


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Well AF has well and truly reared its ugly head   

I have spoken to MFS today and they're writing out to me to confirm an appointment date so that we can "chat" through things with the consultant.  I asked the nurse today aswell how long they want you to wait before FET and she said 2 AF's.

Trying to stay positive..... 

  to Sarah, LL and Bright Eyes

George - I could do with a walk to blow away the cobwebs too!

Love to all

Dawn x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Dawn   so sorry honey   get yourself down to blackpool prom and get yourself a big bag of chips     glad your thinking positively about your FET, we may be cycle budies   

George x x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

So sorry Dawn... this whole thing stinks!  
I have EC on Wed. It was mad in the clinic today. Only one scan was working, there was a waiting room full and also it was a bit like a creche! Follies cooking ok but not as many as last time.. lets hope for quality. They did not rung me till 5 with my slot for Wed and then did not tell me what I needed to know about stopping meds and ammount of HG shot to take! I had to ring the out of hours Nurse who then gets back to tell me 10000 when Mr L only ordered me 5000.. good job I had one lurking in the fridge still from last time! They seem a bit " up- in -the air" at the moment!
Going for blasts so we'll see what happens if we get to be fertilised. Trying now to sort out work so I can have some time off with leave and time owing. 
Will keep you all posted buddies!
Bright Eyes


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Bright Eyes – OMG, sounds like a bit of a free for all at the clinic. Nightmare, not what you need!! The scanner had broken a few weeks ago when I was there and they only had one on the go. Listen sweetie, we are all routing for you for tomorrow. Good luck and keep us posted    

LL – Where are you chuck? Are you going a little bit bonkers yet? 

George   Morning chuck, how are you today? I love Blackpool, bet you had a fab day xx

Dawn   I am so so sorry chick. I know exactly what you’re going through and it’s so bl**dy awful. Take some time out and you and DH take care of each other. I was so hoping that it had worked for you my darling. You’ve now got to move to plan B and think about those snowbabies in a few months time. I am thinking about you xxx

Samper – How’s your mum babes?

Yvonne – Any news? Hope you and smurfy are doing ok with all of the upset and stress. Just worried about you. 

Em – Hope you and bump are ok xx

Chablis – Where have you disappeared to Mrs?? Are you ok?

Well I went back to work yesterday (and I’m back in today). Did me the world of good actually as I was really busy. I am just hoping that nothing happens while I’m at work as I couldn’t face a meltdown there. My stomach is better now thank god, not what I needed over the weekend. Every time I got a stomach cramp I thought my AF was on it’s way.

Anyway better get my backside into the shower and ready for work. Pop back later to say hello.

Love Sarah xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Sorry, not had a chance to read back but will catch up later.  Sadly we lost Roxy yesterday    She was pronounced clinically brain dead yesterday morning and they switched off the ventilator yesterday evening once everyone had been to say their goodbyes    Even though I knew it was going to happen, doesn't make it any easier.  Not sure what's happening about the funeral yet, she converted to catholicism from muslim many years ago but a couple of her family members are trying to get my dad and her daughters to agree to a muslim burial even though it's definitely not what she would have wanted...  

Dawn, so sorry AF turned up sweetie  

Yvonne xx


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh Yvonne.... So sorry for your terrible loss... and on top of it having to try and get the family to agree to her wishes... lots of   for you!
Try to keep strong hun, and dont neglect yourself, you have a special little one on board that needs his mommy in tip top condition!!

Dawn..  bloody af... so sorry  

everyone else... hope your all ok!!

Are any of you under Dr Boulas?.. i saw him for my cons last week! He was very nice, just no mention of him as one of Cares consultants on their website... maybe he is new!!... Oh well!!

Lots of love Sammeee XXX


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Sorry I havent posted for a few days I have spent most of my time surfing the net driving myself mad looking at signs and symptoms!!

Dawn - I am so sorry for you and DH, take some time out for yourselves and spoil each other. 2 months will fly by and your snowbabies will be waiting for you    

Yvonne - Aw How awful for you all   And the added pressure and stress of the 'Muslim/catholic' funeral is so upsetting. You just make sure you dint get stressed too much & take care of you and smurfie xxx  

Sarah - glad your pains have eased, is your OTD Friday? Have you been tempted to test yet?  At least work is taking your mind off it  

Sam, Hows your mum doing? 

Bright eyes - Wow you soon got to EC!! I have found it a bit disorganised too over my last few visits, hope they get smoother soon as it can make some people feel uneasy 

Sammeee, Dr Boulas must be new I haven't seen or heard of him yet? Was he nice?  

George - I love a good walk down Blackpool front it does the world of good   

Chablis, Iccle, Em, Flower & anyone I've missed xxxx

As for me I have been driving myself mad with every twinge and poke!!   I've had AF type pains the past couple of days, pains in my ovaries and a really bad back   I have been close to phoning the clinic to see if I can use a hot wheat bag on it but then thought they would think I was soft. Pains and back feel more settled today, but I have woken up with a nasty headache and dare I say it I feel nauseous. I keep telling myself I am imagining it but its there. Surely its too early to be anything? So I have convinced myself I'm getting some type of bug because a feel generally off.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Yvonne – I am so sorry sweetheart. At least she’s at peace now. Hope your dad is ok. You take care of you and smurfy my darling xx

Sammeee – Thanks chick.

LL – Hello you. Right with you on the analyzing every twinge hun. Don’t forget that your body has just been hammered with the stimms so your ovaries are going to be really tender so don’t worry about the twinges all par for the course. As for the nausea, whey hey, that’s a fab sign. Hope you are taking it nice and easy.

I have just rang Care as I needed some more of my steroids and Utrogestan and I had a little chat to the nurse. I told her that on a normal month my period should have arrived on Sunday just gone and I asked whether the Progesterone could be masking my period and she said it may a little but nature would take it's course anyway regardless of the pessaries and so I should see that as a positive sign. I soooooo hope she's right!! Roll on Thursday!!


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Omg Sarah thats a really good sign     Youve only 2 days to go cant beleive it!!! Its looking quite positive without AF showing her nasty wicked ugly face!!   Have you not been tempted to test?


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Littlelamb.... Yeh Dr. Boulas was very nice  ... Ive just called up Care as still awaiting my letter from him explaining is diagnosis of the hydro so I can get onto my local Ggyna to get it fixed and they said he only is in every fortnight on a thursday so dont really no what to make of that!!.. Unless he does some initial consultations and one of the others takes over your treatment... anyway sending you lots of   for the 13th!!

Wow Swinney how are you ever managing not POAS...  Im really routing for you hun XX


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Bright Eyes - sending you    for tomorrow - keeping my fingers and toes crossed for EC.

Sarah - I'm glad you are feeling better, at least you being in work makes the day go quicker too!  Sending you   for Thurs.

LL - I was like you, I was analysing every sympton on the internet - I was driving DH bonkers!   Sending you   for 13th.

Yvonne - I am so sorry for your loss.  I hope you dad is bearing up too.  Look after yourself and smurf.

Love to all,

Dawn xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Guys

Dawn, so sorry  

Bright eyes   for tomorrow, have to be honest CARE sounds like  a nightmare at the moment,  a creche sounds like just the kind of environment you don't want at a time like this!! I remember when I had to go to confirm I had a m/c seeing kids there would have really twisted the knife   I'm routing for you  

Yvonne,        god bless to you all.

Sarah       I had terrible AF cramps with both BFPs especially Tilly so I'll be   for you

LL     to you too!

George , Em, Sammee hi

My Mum  has now been moved to Wythenshawe, she is going to need skin grafts on one side of her leg as the skin has started dying but she may also need it on the otherside too. They have left her with her cast off so they can see what happens. She will be in hospital for another few weeks and will be in a cast for at least 12 weeks after that, so she won't be going anywhere for a long time. At least she'll get to spend some quality time with Tilly.

Tillys' christening was beautiful, we had the party at a new restaurant that opened just before Christmas, it was very expensive but wonderful and with 100 guest we needed somewhere quite big. They opened it just for us so it was great.

I'm   for some positive news.

Iccle one how are you honey?

x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning girls

Bright Eyes - Good luck today my darlin. Hoping for lots of lovely eggies xx

Yvonne -  

LL- Oh yeah I am sooooo tempted to test but terrified of getting a false test result so fear is keeping me away from the dreaded pee sticks. I am just dressed now so going to pop down to Tesco and get myself some of the early pregnancy tests. How are you today, any more symptoms??

Sammeee - Hello chick. Nope not testing until tomoz!! Still no sign of AF though so I am getting quitely excited.

Dawn - Hello chuckles, how are you doing? Have you got an appontment date for your follow up??

Samper - I keep getting a bit of belly ache and panicking but the burse said that early pregnancy is exactly like your AF because the utersu softens in both cases and so the pains are identical (and terrifying!!). So I am hoping that it's all good signs. Please let me get my BFP  
Your poor mum has proper been in the wars. Send her a big   from us.

On an exciting note just got the call from Austalia and it's worked for my cousin, she's got her BFP. So all being well tomorrow with me, we'd be due on the same day, how mad is that!!!

Anyway, off to be a psycho now and but a load of tests.

Back later

Love S xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Sarah, things are sounding really positive for you hun, keeping everything crossed for a BFP for you     I can't believe you've resisted the temptation to test so far!!

LL, get off google missus!  You'll drive yourself mad!  Not long now, keeping everything crossed   

Sam, glad Tilly's christening went well.  Really sorry about your mum, hope she gets better soon.

Dawn, hope you're doing okay sweetie  

Hi Sammee, Brighteyes, George and anyone I've missed.

Well, all this funeral stuff is turning into a complete nightmare and I am so angry and upset for my dad and because no-one's following Roxy's wishes    They backed off the muslim funeral but instead of catholic service followed by cremation so that Roxy's ashes could be split between our local crem and her baby boy's grave, they are now insisting on a catholic burial in a church in Stoke near where some of her family live (their reason being the priest of that church says it wrong to be cremated even though there are other catholic churches who are a bit more liberal).  They've also taken over dealing with all the paperwork relating to the death certificate and getting the body released from the hospital and basically just pushed my dad to one side.  I know they were only together for 5 years but some of these so called "relatives" who are interfering haven't seen her or spoken to her for years.  I just can't believe that even her daughters are going against what she wanted even though she made it clear to them a couple of years ago - I know they've suffered a terrible loss losing their mum so suddenly but surely if you can't have your wishes followed when you die, then when can you?    I would never go against what my mum and dad wanted when they die, it's their choice as to where they want to rest regardless of how I feel about it.

My dad's now refusing to take calls from them, won't answer the house phone and is screening his mobile calls.  I don't even know if he'll be going to the funeral the way he feels about them at the minute.  He feels like he's failed her even though we're all telling him he's done his best and Roxy will know that, he just sounds so broken and defeated    I suppose if he feels he can't go then we can organise some kind of memorial service for our family and her friends.  I really don't know if I'll be able to contain what I think of their behaviour if I see any of them in the next couple of days...... which I know won't help things  

Got my 34 week check tomorrow, am hoping my blood pressure isn't up too much as I've been a bit headachey the last couple of days (no wonder really!!)  Think I'm gonna have to leave my aunty and gran keeping an eye on my dad and take it easy for a couple of days - need to start getting things ready at home as I've not done anything since I finished work, he'll be sleeping in a drawer at this rate if I don't get my act together  

Yvonne xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning girls

Well I woke up this morning at 3.45am and lay staring at the ceiling until 4.30 until I could lie there no more. Tested and its  . I still haven't got my AF which is really cruel. God knows what's going on with my stupid body.   I feel so so sad as I realy thought that it had worked this time. I'm not sure how much more of this I can go through, that's another month of my life that I have spent on tenterhooks and what for I did 2 different tests to make doubly sure but both didn't have even a faint second line, there was just no other line at all.

I just rang Care to give them my result and they've said that because I haven't got my AF I have to continue with the Progesterone and re-test in 48 hours just to be sure. Got a follow up on the 19th of March so not too long to wait.

More bad news too, my cousin rang to check my result and she had been back yesterday and her HCG level has dropped from 7 down to 5 so the consultant said that it was a transient pregnancy. How bl**dy awful is that?? She said that she had the best 24 hours of her life thinking she was pregnant only to be followed by the worst 24 hours.

Yvonne - I am so sorry about everything that's going on with you and your family, it's puts my little meltdown into perspective. I am gald that you are going to have a few days of taking it easy and looking after you and smurfy. I am sending you all my love  

Sarah


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh Sarah I am so sorry, I really thought it had worked for you   and hearing about your cousins bad news too   I know there is nothing anyone can say to make you feel better but just look at Em, 2 IVF's and an FET with no joy and then a natural BFP out of the blue!!! You just never know what is round the corner.

Yvonne, you need to take care of you and that baby and leave your Dad to it.   Deaths, births and weddings always manage to lead to family squables because everyone is so uptight. I'm sure Roxy knows your Dad hasn't failed her  

x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Swinny - so so sorry for your disappointment 
Ynovve - you take care and thoughts prayes with you.

I'm all het up at the moment too... Had a bad day yesterday. Thought that EC was rushed.. I was down at 10.45 and in the car home by 12.45! I then passed out in the car and then trying to get out of the car.. and fell and hit my head!!  Think I got sent out too early! Had a call from this am CARE. We had 10 eggs but only 3 were mature. I have never had that happen before. It has been the worse in terms of numbers and fertilised. I  am so convinved I was not monitored enough / took cetrotide to early etc etc. 2 have grown but we can't risk taking them to blast they say so I am back in the morning for ET. We really wanted to go to blast as it is the missing part of the jigsaw for us.The emryologist could not tell me why this might have happended and said I need to speak to Dr about it. I know that I should be glad that we have these 2 .. and I should not be so ungrateful.. but this is our last attempt at feash cycle and I wanted it to be a good one.

Anyway. going to chill out now
Love to everyone
Bright Eyes


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh swinny... how disapointing but try not to give up hope... youre not out until AF, Red, decorators.. BEEEATCH.. whatever you wanna call it shows!!  

XX


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Bright Eyes that sounds disgraceful, what is going on at CARE!!! But on the bright side it only takes ONE so don't lose hope   

Had to take Tilly to hospital last night as she has a virus, fortunately they decided not to admit her, but she is so poorly. Little thing   I am just doing everything I can to keep her temperature down


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh Sarah   I had such high with the no show of AF. I would write it off just yet, I will be sending lots of    that there could still be chance xxxx    

Yvonne - Why do some people insist on making what is already a sad a stressful time even worse   You get your feet up lady you need to be taking care of you and smurfie xx  

Sam - Your poor mum, you must be having a hard time too   Like you say though at least she gets to see more of Tilly xx

Bright eyes - How disappointing for you, You only need 1 good one though    I will be thinking of you tomorrow xx

Dawn - Thinking of you  

George, Sammeee, Em and everyone else xxxx

Well I have done a very very very very very foolish thing today   I caved in and tested, I know I am silly but couldn't stop myself I'm so weak. There is a faint positive but I am fully aware that it could be the trigger as I am still only 10dpo. I feel so stupid and now I'm stressing even more now I will have to test again tomorrow to see if theres any difference. Why oh why did I do it!!!!


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Sarah - I am so so sorry honey - I was so hoping that it had worked for you.  Please stay strong.    What terrible news about your cousin too.  

Yvonne - I think you are doing the right thing in taking time out for you - you need to be in the best of health now.  I know its easier said than done, but get your feet up and try and relax.

Bright Eyes - What's going on at Care - I can't believe that you were home for 12.45 after EC at 10.45!   I hope you are resting - sending you lots of   for tomorrow.  Like Sam says, its only takes one so stay strong and positive!

LL - you little monkey - I will be keeping everything crossed that its a BFP for you.

Sam - I hope Tilly gets better soon.  I hope your mum is bearing up too.

Hi to George, Sammeee, Em and everyone else.

Still no letter through to confirm my follow up appointment - will give them a few more days and then I'll be on the phone! 

Dawn xxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Yvonne   and send a big   to your dad too.  I'm so sorry to hear about all the disagreements regarding Roxy's wishes, i think people should really respect other's decisions, not just want the funeral to fit their own belifes   hope your BP was ok today x x 

LL - you noughty girl..... oooooohhhhh       

Sarah - so sorry honey   take some time to your self 

Bright Eyes - i'm sure this will be a good one for you   i know you've heard it before but 'quality not quantitiy' 

Sam - your poor mum! i hope she is on the mend soon   Tilly's Christening sounds wonderful  

Hi Sammeee, Dawn and Chablis and everyone else

We are a bit skint at the mo - not sure if we will have the money for FET in May - does anyone know how much it costs about with all the meds included?? I think i will be having a major ebay/carboot session soon  

George x


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi pinklady... the pricelist on Care website says £970.00 for FET.... not sure on the drugs though as dunno anything about it!!

HTH XX


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Thanks for all your messages. Paul came home at lunch to spend the day with me. So he made me get up bathed and dressed and took me out for some lunch (and a nice large glass of red). Just wanted to hibernate really but once I was out I did feel a bit brighter. 

George - my FET cost £1074.50 (£104.50 for HFEA fee) and then another £100 + on top for my clexane, Utrogestan and steroids.

Bright Eyes - Hang in there matey   So sorry you had a crappy experience today. Did they ask you if you felt ok before you went and did they bring you something to eat? My blood pressure always drops right down after any kind of sedation/anaesthetic and I pass out too, so that's probably what happened. Hope you are resting up.

LL - Oh matey    you'll do your own head in. I so hope that it's a proper BFP for you. Try not to test until 14 days past EC at least then the trigger will defo be out of your system. The reason that I didn't test early was self-preservation as I couldn't bear to get a false result. I need you and Bright Eyes to get your BFP's so that 2 out of the four of us are happy   

Samper - Hope Tilly is better soon. Bet it's scary seeing her so poorly. Lots of TLC for our little lady xxxxx

Dawn - Get that clinic rang tomorrow and demand your follow up. You need some answers xx

Yvonne


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Sarah - glad your DH made you feel a bit better today   thinking of you x x x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi girls. Just wanted to say thanks for all the love, support and wishes whilst I have been mega stressy this week!   ET went Ok today and have 2 grade 1 ( 2/4cell) on board and supported by every drug known to man! it went smoothly and made my feeling known about the last week. The chap that did the ET ( think one of the Directors.. roundish and balding?) agreed that the %age of immature eggs was high and needed looking at... I am trying to " bin that" now as for us it is out last try so any lessons learnt too late! I am hoping that all the energy has gone into these too rather than the others... and it will be all ok!  
Going to chill now next week and managed to work in some leave/ time owing and short meetings so that's good. 
Swinny  - so sorry for how you feel at the moment. We can all relate to it.. and after all the rollercoaster of tx you are allowed to feel rubbish for as long as it takes. It's self preservaton.
LL - bin those pee sticks. It is one sure way to drive yourself demented! I don't buy them and the one from CARE has been hidden by DH. Your body will tell you soon enough... now that you've done it though... lets hope it gets a brighter line!
Sam - hope your Mum gets on the mend soon. Not quite the trip you had planned for her.. and now Tilly poorly..

Love to eveyone else.. If I disappear for the next week it's called " 2ww denial " and I may just shut off from it all and pretend it's ot happening !!!
Bright Eyes


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Just popping in to see how things are going. Sorry for any BFN's and all the other worries everyone has at the moment. I really hope things cheer up for everyone soon.

Lots of     and   to you all

Kerry
xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning girls

Well I had to do another test this morning and as expected it was still negative. Just spoken to the nurse and I now have to stop all meds (apart from the steroids as I have to wean myself of those). Not feeling too bad today I am just hoping that my AF arrives in the next few days so that I can put this tx behind me and start looking towards my next cycle (whenever that may be...got to start taking the cyclo-progynova again as soon as AF arrives).

Bright Eyes - I am so glad that ET went more smoothly for you. I really do hope this is your shot babes. I am routing for you.      

LL - How are you my darlin?

Hello everyone else. Yvonne and Samper hope things are a bit calmer for you two xx

George  

Off to the gym for the 1st time in months later to go and pound it out on the treadmill. 

Have a nice weekend everybody xxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sarah   Sounds like you have exactly the right kind of positive attitude that means you will get you BFP one day SOON   

Any news on anyone else?

LL have you resisted the temptation of doing another early test?

x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

Sarah - I truly am so sorry for you and DH      I pleased to see you are already planning your next tx that WILL be your time   

Bright eyes - Glad your ET went well, get plenty of rest now and take good care of yourself xx

Sam - Hope your mum and Tilly are feeling a better xx

Yvonne - Hope you are managing to stay calm. How was your BP?

Kerry - nice to see you xx

Em - hows things going? x

George -  

Chablis - Long time no see?   x

Well, I did another test on Friday and it was the same as the day before so I decided to leave it until this morning to see. I have been having pretty bad AF pains and backache and I am due on tomorrow but I would rather find out by a negative than AF. So I woke up at 6 o'clock bursting for a wee but I backed out I just couldn't face it. Then I went back to sleep and about an hour later had a dream I had done a test and it was positive, it woke me up and I realised it was just a dream and was gutted. So I thought it's now or never I tested and there straight away was a line I couldn't quite believe my eyes as I had convinced myself it would be negative. I know its still very early (13dpo) and I haven't missed an AF yet, so I am trying to stay level headed and will wait until Friday (13th) for my long awaited OTD. Then I might start to believe it. My Dh is at work and I just want to hold him and cry roll on 7:30 tonight!!!


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Sarah -   dont push yourself too hard at the gym x x x

LL -       i'm rooting for you!!

Hi everyone else - hope your having good weekends

George x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

LL - That's lovely news. So pleased for you. Roll on Friday hey!!!! As for our next tx, staistically they say that it takes 3 full cycles so hopefully you're right and it will work for us then. I am now just dreading the next few months of battling to get my FSH under control. Going to start having my acupuncture again I think!

George - Oh don't worry I didn't push myself too hard, 15 mins on the treadmill and 15 on the wave and then a little swim. Felt so much better for getting my backside down there. Going to have a game of squash later with Paul (once he decides to stop feeling sorry for himself with his hangover!!).

Samper   Thanks honey 

Hello to the rest of the gang


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Bright Eyes, sounds like it was Mr Atkinson who did your transfer.  He is lovely - he did my e/c.  You make sure you rest up and think lots of positive thoughts for those little embies snuggling in nice and tight   

Sarah, so sorry hunny, you're doing amazing staying so positive   

LL, that's excellent.  I tested 14 dpo so I would say it's looking pretty good!   

Sam, how's Tilly and your mum doing?

Hi George, Sammee, Dawn and anyone else that I've missed.

Midwife went okay - BP was up but at the top end of normal so still "safe".  I had protein in my urine though so that's been sent away to be tested.  She thinks it's probably just contamination or a water infection - I'm thinking contamination as I'm sure I'd know if I had an infection!  His head is engaged and I was woken up last night and again this morning with really strong braxton hicks (that were bloody painful - the books don't tell you that, only "uncomfortable"!!) so I don't think it's going to be too long now.

Dad had a rough night Thursday, he couldn't get a court order to stop the funeral and went to pieces, hit the bottle and phoned me in a state.  First crying, then angry and I could hear him smashing things in the background.  Got my aunty round there straight away and he went and stayed at my gran's for a couple of nights.  He's decided we are all going to the funeral but not the burial and we've arranged our own wake for us and her friends, plus some of her family who have been "barred" from the funeral for agreeing with my dad     I ask you, how can you ban someone from a funeral?!

Hope everyone's had a good weekend.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh Yvonne... I really feel for you hun.... youre having the most hellish of times, and just when you should be focusing on the most wonderful and happy event that could happen to you, and one that is sooo deserved!!... life sure can be tough at times!!.. try to relax, even if a little!!..   are with you!! XX


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way..........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180788.0


----------

